# Trump and his supporters loves this shutdown



## justified (Jan 18, 2019)

For a president that is unable to plan, unable to negotiate, unable to reach consensus, unable to govern, the shutdown is his crowning achievement. And his supporters love it too. Imagine it, a support group that doesn't believe in government, electing a president who is unable to govern. A shutdown is perfect for both Trump and his supporters because, in their minds, government workers are not necessary. TSA, who needs them? Government data, who needs it? Weather data? Why? Food inspections? Meh. 

When asked if Trump can empathize with unpaid federal works, he shrugs and says yes. In his life, the president has never faced adversity, never wanted for his next meal, so the workers on furlough who are not working, or the workers who are working for zero paycheck... makes no difference to him... or his supporters... because Trump supporters want only what is best for themselves. Love they neighbor? Just a piece of fiction. Do unto others what you would have done to you? Feh, stupid babble. 

Look at the timing of the shutdown. Just as the president is asked to work with divided government, he shuts the entire thing down. Can't manage it, shut it down. The president had 2 years of a republican controlled House and Senate, but could not get a deal done. But how could he get a deal done? The guy can not make a deal to save his life. So when faced with the idea that he would have to negotiate, he stops the entire process. 

Imagine if your job functioned like the Trump administration? Imagine if everyone at your company was a Trump supporter?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 18, 2019)

justified said:


> For a president that is unable to plan, unable to negotiate, unable to reach consensus, unable to govern, the shutdown is his crowning achievement. And his supporters love it too. Imagine it, a support group that doesn't believe in government, electing a president who is unable to govern. A shutdown is perfect for both Trump and his supporters because, in their minds, government workers are not necessary. TSA, who needs them? Government data, who needs it? Weather data? Why? Food inspections? Meh.
> 
> When asked if Trump can empathize with unpaid federal works, he shrugs and says yes. In his life, the president has never faced adversity, never wanted for his next meal, so the workers on furlough who are not working, or the workers who are working for zero paycheck... makes no difference to him... or his supporters... because Trump supporters want only what is best for themselves. Love they neighbor? Just a piece of fiction. Do unto others what you would have done to you? Feh, stupid babble.
> 
> ...


And all because Hillary was unable to beat this buffoon.
LOL.


----------



## nononono (Jan 18, 2019)

QUOTE="justified, post: 241914, member: 4613"

For a president that is unable to plan, unable to negotiate, unable to reach consensus, unable to govern, the shutdown is his crowning achievement. And his supporters love it too. Imagine it, a support group that doesn't believe in government, electing a president who is unable to govern. A shutdown is perfect for both Trump and his supporters because, in their minds, government workers are not necessary. TSA, who needs them? Government data, who needs it? Weather data? Why? Food inspections? Meh.

When asked if Trump can empathize with unpaid federal works, he shrugs and says yes. In his life, the president has never faced adversity, never wanted for his next meal, so the workers on furlough who are not working, or the workers who are working for zero paycheck... makes no difference to him... or his supporters... because Trump supporters want only what is best for themselves. Love they neighbor? Just a piece of fiction. Do unto others what you would have done to you? Feh, stupid babble.

Look at the timing of the shutdown. Just as the president is asked to work with divided government, he shuts the entire thing down. Can't manage it, shut it down. The president had 2 years of a republican controlled House and Senate, but could not get a deal done. But how could he get a deal done? The guy can not make a deal to save his life. So when faced with the idea that he would have to negotiate, he stops the entire process.

Imagine if your job functioned like the Trump administration?
*My Business does !*


Imagine if everyone at your company was a Trump supporter?
*They are !*


/QUOTE


*Give him the Wall and he'll give Nasty Nancy her special " Loofah " back !*

*




*


----------



## justified (Jan 18, 2019)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="justified, post: 241914, member: 4613"
> 
> For a president that is unable to plan, unable to negotiate, unable to reach consensus, unable to govern, the shutdown is his crowning achievement. And his supporters love it too. Imagine it, a support group that doesn't believe in government, electing a president who is unable to govern. A shutdown is perfect for both Trump and his supporters because, in their minds, government workers are not necessary. TSA, who needs them? Government data, who needs it? Weather data? Why? Food inspections? Meh.
> 
> ...


I'm not talking about your one man shop where you jack off all day and create fictional political rants. I'm talking about normal places of work where people have to get along with each other.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> And all because Hillary was unable to beat this buffoon.
> LOL.


You're still sore about that I see . . . me, I'm sore because individual #1 turned out to be exactly what I thought he was and worse. He can't and didn't grow into something useful to America. In fact quite the opposite.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 18, 2019)

justified said:


> I'm not talking about your one man shop where you jack off all day and create fictional political rants. I'm talking about normal places of work where people have to get along with each other.


individual #1 came from a small family business with no board of directors, no stock holders, no accountability. Just t making it up as he goes along and that hasn't changed.


----------



## espola (Jan 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You're still sore about that I see . . . me, I'm sore because individual #1 turned out to be exactly what I thought he was and worse. He can't and didn't grow into something useful to America. In fact quite the opposite.


One possible benefit of all this is that things that were just expected of Presidential candidates (things such as releasing tax forms, putting assets in a blind trust, etc) may become legal requirements.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 18, 2019)

espola said:


> One possible benefit of all this is that things that were just expected of Presidential candidates (things such as releasing tax forms, putting assets in a blind trust, etc) may become legal requirements.


How about birth certificates?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> individual #1 came from a small family business with no board of directors, no stock holders, no accountability. Just t making it up as he goes along and that hasn't changed.


And he won and became the most powerful man on earth.
Go figure.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 18, 2019)

justified said:


> For a president that is unable to plan, unable to negotiate, unable to reach consensus, unable to govern, the shutdown is his crowning achievement. And his supporters love it too. Imagine it, a support group that doesn't believe in government, electing a president who is unable to govern. A shutdown is perfect for both Trump and his supporters because, in their minds, government workers are not necessary. TSA, who needs them? Government data, who needs it? Weather data? Why? Food inspections? Meh.
> 
> When asked if Trump can empathize with unpaid federal works, he shrugs and says yes. In his life, the president has never faced adversity, never wanted for his next meal, so the workers on furlough who are not working, or the workers who are working for zero paycheck... makes no difference to him... or his supporters... because Trump supporters want only what is best for themselves. Love they neighbor? Just a piece of fiction. Do unto others what you would have done to you? Feh, stupid babble.
> 
> ...


Still butt hurt after two years? That must have really hurt...


----------



## espola (Jan 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How about birth certificates?


Are you referring to this? --


----------



## Booter (Jan 18, 2019)

espola said:


> One possible benefit of all this is that things that were just expected of Presidential candidates (things such as releasing tax forms, putting assets in a blind trust, etc) may become legal requirements.


I agree, the results of this Trump stress test will be used to legislatively ensure future bozos like Trump get nowhere near the White House.  We are all very fortunate that Trump is so inept.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 18, 2019)

How is that unchecked muslim immigration doing?
Khan’s London: Violent Crime on Underground Up 43%


----------



## justified (Jan 18, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Still butt hurt after two years? That must have really hurt...


And you look in the mirror every morning and say hey, I'm so happy to be able to crawl out from under my rock every day for the last two years and not feel... I dunno... validated? It's a great day to be fucking ignorant.


----------



## justified (Jan 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How about birth certificates?


The greatest thing about the birther movement, for Trump, is that he managed to galvanize support among a group of people like you who finally feel supported. A little man like Sheriff Joe finally has someone to believe in, Trump... who gains a following of people by convincing the Sheriff Joes of the world that the former president was not actually born in the US. And still today, you rewind back to it. Everyone knows all along that the birth certificate was real, but you still cling to a lie. You convince yourself that the birth certificate is a fake. And you are held to your beliefs by this lie, and by a liar. By a guy who convinces people to lie, let's them take the fall for it, and gives nothing back in return. Trump Supporters.


----------



## justified (Jan 18, 2019)

espola said:


> Are you referring to this? --


Don't show Trump Supporters pictures of the birth certificate. If they believe it's real they will self destruct. It's like showing sand to an Eskimo and telling them it's snow.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 18, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Still butt hurt after two years? That must have really hurt...


That explains the wet weather,


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 18, 2019)

justified said:


> And you look in the mirror every morning and say hey, I'm so happy to be able to crawl out from under my rock every day for the last two years and not feel... I dunno... validated? It's a great day to be fucking ignorant.


At the very least he isn't Hillary.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 18, 2019)

justified said:


> The greatest thing about the birther movement, for Trump, is that he managed to galvanize support among a group of people like you who finally feel supported. A little man like Sheriff Joe finally has someone to believe in, Trump... who gains a following of people by convincing the Sheriff Joes of the world that the former president was not actually born in the US. And still today, you rewind back to it. Everyone knows all along that the birth certificate was real, but you still cling to a lie. You convince yourself that the birth certificate is a fake. And you are held to your beliefs by this lie, and by a liar. By a guy who convinces people to lie, let's them take the fall for it, and gives nothing back in return. Trump Supporters.


Hanapaa!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 18, 2019)

justified said:


> Don't show Trump Supporters pictures of the birth certificate. If they believe it's real they will self destruct. It's like showing sand to an Eskimo and telling them it's snow.


Says the Trump Russia collusion BOZO.


----------



## justified (Jan 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Says the Trump Russia collusion BOZO.


Are you talking about me or Rudy?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 18, 2019)

justified said:


> Are you talking about me or Rudy?


You first, you are doing it on purpose.


----------



## justified (Jan 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You first, you are doing it on purpose.


Rudy G. now believes someone colluded. That means the person was Trump. Everyone knows this to be true and Rudy confirmed it. Trump supporters don't care and don't know why anyone should care.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 18, 2019)

justified said:


> Rudy G. now believes someone colluded. That means the person was Trump. Everyone knows this to be true and Rudy confirmed it. Trump supporters don't care and don't know why anyone should care.


So, who did what and when?
Is this the one? Again?


----------



## justified (Jan 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, who did what and when?
> Is this the one? Again?


Not worth getting into. Trump spent the campaign building relationships in Russia to get more business for himself at the expense of the American people and did whatever he could to make it happen. It means nothing to him because that's how he operates. You like it because it serves your agenda, which is really kinda funny since you say you live in California and complain about it all the time. When it comes down to it, you're not a very good operative.


----------



## espola (Jan 18, 2019)

justified said:


> Not worth getting into. Trump spent the campaign building relationships in Russia to get more business for himself at the expense of the American people and did whatever he could to make it happen. It means nothing to him because that's how he operates. You like it because it serves your agenda, which is really kinda funny since you say you live in California and complain about it all the time. When it comes down to it, you're not a very good operative.


T was using the campaign for free publicity since he didn't expect to win.  He didn't even expect to win the R nomination when he started out.  If he had washed out early enough, no one would have noticed what a devious little shit he was becoming - except those that already knew it.


----------



## espola (Jan 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> At the very least he isn't Hillary.


Traitor.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 18, 2019)

justified said:


> Not worth getting into. Trump spent the campaign building relationships in Russia to get more business for himself at the expense of the American people and did whatever he could to make it happen. It means nothing to him because that's how he operates. You like it because it serves your agenda, which is really kinda funny since you say you live in California and complain about it all the time. When it comes down to it, you're not a very good operative.


How would trump building business relationships in Russia before he beat Hillary hurt the USA?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 18, 2019)

espola said:


> Traitor.


Yeah, that's me.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 18, 2019)

espola said:


> T was using the campaign for free publicity since he didn't expect to win.  He didn't even expect to win the R nomination when he started out.  If he had washed out early enough, no one would have noticed what a devious little shit he was becoming - except those that already knew it.


Got it all figured out? Again?
You People.


----------



## espola (Jan 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How would trump building business relationships in Russia before he beat Hillary hurt the USA?


Try to keep up, even if you find the topic distasteful.  His company was laundering money for Russian gangsters (also known as "politicians") by means of real estate transactions.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 18, 2019)

espola said:


> Try to keep up, even if you find the topic distasteful.  His company was laundering money for Russian gangsters (also known as "politicians") by means of real estate transactions.


Did BuzzFeed tell you that too?
LOL


----------



## espola (Jan 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did BuzzFeed tell you that too?
> LOL


Mueller knows.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 18, 2019)

justified said:


> The greatest thing about the birther movement, for Trump, is that he managed to galvanize support among a group of people like you who finally feel supported. A little man like Sheriff Joe finally has someone to believe in, Trump... who gains a following of people by convincing the Sheriff Joes of the world that the former president was not actually born in the US. And still today, you rewind back to it. Everyone knows all along that the birth certificate was real, but you still cling to a lie. You convince yourself that the birth certificate is a fake. And you are held to your beliefs by this lie, and by a liar. By a guy who convinces people to lie, let's them take the fall for it, and gives nothing back in return. Trump Supporters.


So much for the Russians.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 18, 2019)

Booter said:


> I agree, the results of this Trump stress test will be used to legislatively ensure future bozos like Trump get nowhere near the White House.  We are all very fortunate that Trump is so inept.


6 years of QE was the Obama stress test.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How about birth certificates?


You demean yourself constantly with type of nonsense.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 19, 2019)

justified said:


> The greatest thing about the birther movement, for Trump, is that he managed to galvanize support among a group of people like you who finally feel supported. A little man like Sheriff Joe finally has someone to believe in, Trump... who gains a following of people by convincing the Sheriff Joes of the world that the former president was not actually born in the US. And still today, you rewind back to it. Everyone knows all along that the birth certificate was real, but you still cling to a lie. You convince yourself that the birth certificate is a fake. And you are held to your beliefs by this lie, and by a liar. By a guy who convinces people to lie, let's them take the fall for it, and gives nothing back in return. Trump Supporters.


They believe what they want to believe because they desperately have to. They cling to the stupidest, nonsensical crap. Like E once said years ago, "There are real issues to complain about with Obama, why do you cling to the fiction?" (paraphrasing of course).


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You demean yourself constantly with type of nonsense.


Just going off of his baby book,


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 19, 2019)

espola said:


> Mueller knows.


Yes he does,
BUZZBLEED!
MUELLER REBUKES STORY
https://www.foxnews.com/politics/mueller-team-disputes-buzzfeed-report-claiming-trump-told-cohen-to-lie


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 19, 2019)

Anyone see anything odd about the people at this prolife march?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 19, 2019)

Funny the market is rallying during a shutdown.


justified said:


> For a president that is unable to plan, unable to negotiate, unable to reach consensus, unable to govern, the shutdown is his crowning achievement. And his supporters love it too. Imagine it, a support group that doesn't believe in government, electing a president who is unable to govern. A shutdown is perfect for both Trump and his supporters because, in their minds, government workers are not necessary. TSA, who needs them? Government data, who needs it? Weather data? Why? Food inspections? Meh.
> 
> When asked if Trump can empathize with unpaid federal works, he shrugs and says yes. In his life, the president has never faced adversity, never wanted for his next meal, so the workers on furlough who are not working, or the workers who are working for zero paycheck... makes no difference to him... or his supporters... because Trump supporters want only what is best for themselves. Love they neighbor? Just a piece of fiction. Do unto others what you would have done to you? Feh, stupid babble.
> 
> ...


In the mean time, the market is loving the shutdown.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 19, 2019)

justified said:


> Not worth getting into. Trump spent the campaign building relationships in Russia to get more business for himself at the expense of the American people and did whatever he could to make it happen. It means nothing to him because that's how he operates. You like it because it serves your agenda, which is really kinda funny since you say you live in California and complain about it all the time. When it comes down to it, you're not a very good operative.


Nothing like 6 straight years of QE expensed to the American people.  It means nothing to you Fries U grads.  You like it because it serves your false narratives about about Barry building the economy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 19, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Nothing like 6 straight years of QE expensed to the American people.  It means nothing to you Fries U grads.  You like it because it serves your false narratives about about Barry building the economy.


Funny how you miss what your own narrative implicates about the base that was built.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Anyone see anything odd about the people at this prolife march?
> 
> View attachment 3829


Here is one from the feminazis March today.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 19, 2019)

What a difference a day makes,

 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/01/19/photos-womens-march-protesters-call-for-trump-to-drop-dead-his-children-to-be-caged/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjzi5uf2frfAhULQK0KHYCdB5QQlO8DMAB6BAgNEAU&usg=AOvVaw2Aonj_ZGf0dlv7vIw4g5Fq&ampcf=1


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny how you miss what your own narrative implicates about the base that was built.


You have my permission to use more words so you appear thoughtful.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Jan 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 3837


A bunch of hideous white women who never got laid.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 19, 2019)

justified said:


> And you look in the mirror every morning and say hey, I'm so happy to be able to crawl out from under my rock every day for the last two years and not feel... I dunno... validated? It's a great day to be fucking ignorant.


Oh man... you really got me. I'm so scared now I think I better go hide, you're such a scary dude/chick or whatever. Or maybe I should go create a new screen name like your buddies do to make myself feel validated....


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny how you miss what your own narrative implicates about the base that was built.


Drunk?


----------



## nononono (Jan 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny how you miss what your own narrative implicates about the base that was built.


*Funny how you cannot think independently......regurgitating lemming Liberal *
*talking points is your saving grace.*


----------



## messy (Jan 20, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Nothing like 6 straight years of QE expensed to the American people.  It means nothing to you Fries U grads.  You like it because it serves your false narratives about about Barry building the economy.


I know. That whole QE thing he did as he took over a plummeting economy has definitely haunted us. My God, you're stupid.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 20, 2019)

messy said:


> I know. That whole QE thing he did as he took over a plummeting economy has definitely haunted us. My God, you're stupid.


Sucker!  Fries U.  What a deal!


----------



## messy (Jan 20, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Sucker!  Fries U.  What a deal!


So we have established that both Fries and I are far better educated and well off, financially speaking, than you, would you agree?
With that premise, how are you in a position to ridicule our financial analyses? I think maybe in your mind a house is the bank’s asset because you have surrounded yourself with deadbeats who have taken advantage of “teaser rates” and have had other problems preventing them from paying off their mortgage. Maybe including you. Is that it?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 20, 2019)

messy said:


> So we have established that both Fries and I are far better educated and well off, financially speaking, than you, would you agree?
> With that premise, how are you in a position to ridicule our financial analyses? I think maybe in your mind a house is the bank’s asset because you have surrounded yourself with deadbeats who have taken advantage of “teaser rates” and have had other problems preventing them from paying off their mortgage. Maybe including you. Is that it?


Those are just some of his problems . . . obviously.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 20, 2019)

messy said:


> So we have established that both Fries and I are far better educated and well off, financially speaking, than you, would you agree?
> With that premise, how are you in a position to ridicule our financial analyses? I think maybe in your mind a house is the bank’s asset because you have surrounded yourself with deadbeats who have taken advantage of “teaser rates” and have had other problems preventing them from paying off their mortgage. Maybe including you. Is that it?


I thought we turned the simulator off?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Those are just some of his problems . . . obviously.


Tell us all.about it union boy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 20, 2019)

messy said:


> So we have established that both Fries and I are far better educated and well off, financially speaking, than you, would you agree?
> With that premise, how are you in a position to ridicule our financial analyses? I think maybe in your mind a house is the bank’s asset because you have surrounded yourself with deadbeats who have taken advantage of “teaser rates” and have had other problems preventing them from paying off their mortgage. Maybe including you. Is that it?


No.  Your explanation of collateralized debt was well done.  You just didn’t know that you disagreed with your explanation.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I thought we turned the simulator off?


Only messy can do that.


----------



## messy (Jan 20, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No.  Your explanation of collateralized debt was well done.  You just didn’t know that you disagreed with your explanation.


Incorrect again. The answer to both of my questions was “yes.”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 20, 2019)

messy said:


> Incorrect again. The answer to both of my questions was “yes.”


Absoluteski!! I wasn’t denying YOUR answer to YOUR questions.  Your collateralized debt has nothing to do with how rich or smart you are.  It just is.


----------



## messy (Jan 20, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I wasn’t denying YOUR answer to YOUR questions.  Your collateralized debt has nothing to do with how rich or smart you are.  It just is.


It has a lot to do with it, silly. My collateralized debt, over several loans over many years, has helped me make a lot of money. 
Understanding how to use it is definitely yet another of many, many examples of why Fries and I are so much smarter than you and have a lot more money. But keep lying to yourself and making cracks about “Fries U” because it masks your massive, well-earned feelings of inferiority. The righties on here actually think you’re smart! Because they don’t understand.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 20, 2019)

messy said:


> It has a lot to do with it, silly. My collateralized debt, over several loans over many years, has helped me make a lot of money.
> Understanding how to use it is definitely yet another of many, many examples of why Fries and I are so much smarter than you and have a lot more money. But keep lying to yourself and making cracks about “Fries U” because it masks your massive, well-earned feelings of inferiority. The righties on here actually think you’re smart! Because they don’t understand.


You made a lot of many because you paid a lot of money over the life of your mostly high double digit interest amortized loans.


----------



## messy (Jan 20, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You made a lot of many because you paid a lot of money over the life of your mostly high double digit interest amortized loans.


God you’re dumb. That’s not why. It’s because I bought houses in nice areas and sold them, as one usually can, at huge profits. 
Keeping your clean sheet, though!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 20, 2019)

messy said:


> God you’re dumb. That’s not why. It’s because I bought houses in nice areas and sold them, as one usually can, at huge profits.


For huge cost.


----------



## messy (Jan 20, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> For huge cost.


Start small, big fella. Everything is relative.
Hey did you hear that Maroon 5 is playing the super bowl? How much do you think they get paid? Think about the crazy cost of airfares and hotels and the huge crew they must travel with and shipping all that equipment to Atlanta? Do you think it will be worth it for them? LOL.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 20, 2019)

messy said:


> Start small, big fella. Everything is relative.
> Hey did you hear that Maroon 5 is playing the super bowl? How much do you think they get paid? Think about the crazy cost of airfares and hotels and the huge crew they must travel with and shipping all that equipment to Atlanta? Do you think it will be worth it for them? LOL.


Yes.  Notice the cash flow direction and absence of amortization.  Kek!


----------



## messy (Jan 20, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes.  Notice the cash flow direction and absence of amortization.  Kek!


From maroon 5 to airports and hotels and a huge staff. Notice the direction of cash flow! High cost!
Worse yet, their performance is not a “capital asset” and therefore, unlike a house (ie a capital asset), they pay much higher taxes on their profit.
See how stupid you are? Too stupid to even be embarrassed. This is why you’re poor. You don’t understand the first thing about how to make a buck. Yet you show off on here.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 20, 2019)

messy said:


> I know. That whole QE thing he did as he took over a plummeting economy has definitely haunted us. My God, you're stupid.


Does Legend concur? I mean even though they are both your screen names doesn't necessarily mean that the two share the same beliefs. Maybe you have a personality disorder that manifest itself here on the forum...


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 20, 2019)

messy said:


> Start small, big fella. Everything is relative.
> Hey did you hear that Maroon 5 is playing the super bowl? How much do you think they get paid? Think about the crazy cost of airfares and hotels and the huge crew they must travel with and shipping all that equipment to Atlanta? Do you think it will be worth it for them? LOL.


Please... tell us how much Maroon 5 is getting paid to play at the Super Bowl.

Show us all just how smart you really are.


----------



## messy (Jan 20, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Please... tell us how much Maroon 5 is getting paid to play at the Super Bowl.
> 
> Show us all just how smart you really are.


No idea but think of how expensive it is for them!


----------



## messy (Jan 20, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Does Legend concur? I mean even though they are both your screen names doesn't necessarily mean that the two share the same beliefs. Maybe you have a personality disorder that manifest itself here on the forum...


C’mon GoBear you really need to get over it.


----------



## messy (Jan 20, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Does Legend concur? I mean even though they are both your screen names doesn't necessarily mean that the two share the same beliefs. Maybe you have a personality disorder that manifest itself here on the forum...


So wait, MultiSport means you bowl AND play darts! Impressive.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 20, 2019)

messy said:


> No idea but think of how expensive it is for them!


You posted it smart guy. How much will Maroon 5 make to play in the Super Bowl? Or should I ask Legend?

You do know how to look it up, right? Or do the two of you need help with that as well...


----------



## messy (Jan 20, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> You posted it smart guy. How much will Maroon 5 make to play in the Super Bowl? Or should I ask Legend?
> 
> You do know how to look it up, right? Or do the two of you need help with that as well...


I have no idea how to look it up. Talk to Izzy about their costs though. You’re both pretty dumb. Or better yet, ask your family!


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 20, 2019)

@messy . You sure are desperate tonight. You OK? Did you and @legend have a fight?


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 20, 2019)

messy said:


> I have no idea how to look it up. Talk to Izzy about their costs though. You’re both pretty dumb. Or better yet, ask your family!


So you don't know how to use the internet to sesrch... makes sense to me. You're not that smart.

Maroon 5.. Lol!


----------



## messy (Jan 20, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> @messy . You sure are desperate tonight. You OK? Did you and @legend have a fight?


Desperate? Why, cuz I’m talking to you? You have a point.


----------



## messy (Jan 20, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> So you don't know how to use the internet to sesrch... makes sense to me. You're not that smart.
> 
> Maroon 5.. Lol!


I just know it will be expensive. Maybe they won’t make a dime. Maybe they’ll lose money!
But in any event, don’t buy a house. Amortization will kill you.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 20, 2019)

messy said:


> I just know it will be expensive. Maybe they won’t make a dime. Maybe they’ll lose money!
> But in any event, don’t buy a house. Amortization will kill you.


This is embarrassing for you. I know your smack is weak but now your just one big epic fail. Maybe this is just your multiple personalities messing you up. You better get to a shrink before you breakdown on the forum...


Loser.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 20, 2019)

messy said:


> From maroon 5 to airports and hotels and a huge staff. Notice the direction of cash flow! High cost!
> Worse yet, their performance is not a “capital asset” and therefore, unlike a house (ie a capital asset), they pay much higher taxes on their profit.
> See how stupid you are? Too stupid to even be embarrassed. This is why you’re poor. You don’t understand the first thing about how to make a buck. Yet you show off on here.


Sounds like Maroon 5 could use your help managing their assets.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 20, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Sounds like Maroon 5 could use your help managing their assets.


I think Iz has a fan.


----------



## messy (Jan 20, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> This is embarrassing for you. I know your smack is weak but now your just one big epic fail. Maybe this is just your multiple personalities messing you up. You better get to a shrink before you breakdown on the forum...
> 
> 
> Loser.


Now now, GoBear, what are you so hot and bothered about? Daddy cut off your allowance?
Or maybe a tough night playing cornhole down at the bar? That is one of your sports, isn’t it?


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 20, 2019)

messy said:


> Now now, GoBear, what are you so hot and bothered about? Daddy cut off your allowance?
> Or maybe a tough night playing cornhole down at the bar? That is one of your sports, isn’t it?


Wow... that's your best smack? Turn in your man card...wait. Sorry, you never had one.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 20, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Sounds like Maroon 5 could use your help managing their assets.


Legendary mess admits he doesn't know how to use the internet to do a search. He is so insecure he creates new screen names to give himself likes. His smack is weaker then a Drunken Rat.  He has no idea that he's getting peed on. He's so embarrassed that I outed him for having two screen names that he is losing his mind...

Love it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 20, 2019)

messy said:


> I just know it will be expensive. Maybe they won’t make a dime. Maybe they’ll lose money!
> But in any event, don’t buy a house. Amortization will kill you.


Who told you that?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 20, 2019)

messy said:


> No idea but think of how expensive it is for them!


You have no idea.  Shocking!!  Kek!  Frienance!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2019)

JANUARY 21, 2019
*Martin Luther King, Jr. and the War Without Violence*
By Ben Voth
Martin Luther King and America's major civil rights leaders fought an integrated and nonviolent war against racial segregation. Their affirmation of "beloved community" emphasized their Christian notions of love being stronger than hate. Remembering MLK is important in 2019 – especially in a society like ours, where the race card is deployed with such raw cynicism that it is killing people of all colors needlessly. Radical Jacobin activists and scholars are deliberately misrepresenting King in an effort to instigate tremendous political damage to the United States. MLK day ought to be a time to accurately remember who he was and attempt to repel the false hagiography that continues to recast King as a communist angry militant _or_ a soft, anemic anachronism. King was a great American leader true to the civic character of a nation that has done more to unite humanity beyond ethnic lines than any other nation present or past.

It is hardly surprising that a Chinese architect hired to depict King on our National Mall misrepresented him with his arms defiantly crossed and an inaccurate quotation strongly implying a militant stance more common to the young Malcolm X: "I was a drum major for justice, peace, and righteousness." The American Civil Rights movement was both successful, strong and effective. King did not take a casual cooperative view of communism as supposed by his original critics or his contemporary revisionists. In 1966, at Southern Methodist University in Dallas, King explained his view of the important topic:

And if a man has not discovered something that he would die for, he isn't fit to live. The nonviolent method says that there is power in this approach precisely because it has a way of disarming the opponent and exposing his moral defenses. Secondly, it is possible to work to secure moral ends through moral means. One of the great debates of history has been on the whole. _I guess with the many philosophical differences I have with communism, one of the greatest is found right here. Communism says in the final analysis that any method is proper to bring about the goal of the classless society. This is where nonviolence would break with communism or any other system which argues that the end justifies the means_. For we recognize that the end is pre-existent in the means. The means represents the ideal in the end in process. And in the long run of history, destructive means cannot bring about constructive ends.

King not only understood American idealism, but understood at a profound level how cynicism cannot bring reform or human improvement. One of the most central and famous contentions of his hallmark speech, "I Have a Dream," contended that we should be aiming for a culture that judges people on the basis of the content of their character and not the color of their skin. Our current social machinations intoning terms of "white privilege" and senatorial genetic testing to prove our political superiority in America is a profound attack upon King's dream. Those attacks are largely unrepentant among a growing cadre of Afro-pessimist scholars who view King's dream as the same "farce" that Malcolm X said it was in 1963.

Remembering King should be about reclaiming his moral standing to define the standards of racial justice in 2019. The Jacobins who seized the movement in his absence have defied his integrated view of America that he explained in Dallas in 1966:

And so if one is working for a just society, he should use just methods in bringing about that society. If one is working for the goal of an integrated society, then he must seek to work with integration as a fact as he moves toward that. This is why I've always insisted that in our demonstrations and in our work, it isn't enough to have Negroes participating, but it is necessary to have white persons participating. ...

There's another thing about this method. When it is true to its nature, it says that it is possible to live true to the love effort. In other words, the love effort stands at the center. Now I want you to understand me here when I speak about love. People ask me all the time, what in the world are you talking about? You certainly can't be telling us to love these people who are oppressing us and who are killing our children and who are bombing our churches. And I always have to stop and try to explain what I mean when I talk about love in this context.

I'm not talking about emotional bonds. I'm not talking about some sentimental or affectionate feeling. And I think it would be nonsense to urge oppressed people to love their violent oppressors in an affectionate sense. ... When one rises to love on this level, he loves every man not because he likes him, not because his ways appeal to him, but because God loves him, and he rises to the level of loving the person who does the evil deed by hating the deed the person does. I think this is what Jesus meant when he said to love your enemies. And I'm so happy he didn't say to like your enemies. I must confess that there are some people pretty difficult to like. But Jesus said love them, and love is greater than like. Love is understanding, creative goodwill for all men – when you stand up against the evil system and yet understand the perpetrator of that evil system.

King theologically believed in an integrated society and that stands, as a challenge to our re-segregationist impulses to judge all people on the basis of race. Moreover, the transcendent practice of love stands in contrast to our angry discourse pervading all of our political conversations. Love as a political practice is largely unknown in 21st-century politics, as we have grown more secular and selfish.

In our present time, the remembrance of King can be accomplished by challenging the cynical reactionary use of the term "racist." Our intellectual culture views the term "racist" as a political tool for enforcing blue privilege and attacking Republican political leadership in defense of Democratic political leadership. President Trump is falsely said to be in alliance with the KKK, white supremacists, and white nationalists. The use of this language by the media elevates these groups and gives them power. Pretending to see an alliance legitimizes those who would never have such a platform. Covering up profound racism in the Democratic Party as seen by President Woodrow Wilson, President Franklin Roosevelt, and even Hillary Clinton only reduces the real problem of racism to a political tool.

King sought to redeem his most hardened racist adversaries. Today's political leaders seek character assassination through the charge of racism. This is neither fitting nor honoring to King. This holiday must become a true honor to a leader who deserves this much from us.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2019)

*The screws tighten on China*
By Peter Skurkiss
A quick survey of news from around the world show the screws are tightening on China.

First, news broke that Chinese tech company Huawei is now likely to face a criminal probe for stealing trade secrets from T-Mobile. This case is the result of civil lawsuits files against Huawei, primarily one where a Seattle jury found the Chinese company guilty of misappropriating robotic technology from T-Mobile. Although the judgement was a modest $4.8 million, it set a precedent for the Justice Department to use Huawei's behavior that was previously outlined in civil lawsuits as a basis for possible criminal prosecution.

Second, Chinese trade negotiators have offered a deal to go on a six-year buying spree to ramp up imports from the U.S. with a combined value of over one trillion dollars over that period. This will, it is claimed, reduce the trade deficit to zero. So far, the Trump administration is cool to the offer for being not enough and not addressing the matter of intellectual property theft. Also, there is concern regarding what the Chinese might want to buy. Advanced technologies would be off the table. There is also constant concern about China keeping its promises. So for, the Red Dragon's record is not good.

Third, the U.S. campaign to shut Huawei out of Western markets took another step forward when it was reported that Germany is considering banning Huawei products from its coming 5G networks over security concerns. If Berlin follows though, it will be a major blow to Huawei and would affect 3G and 4G networks, too. Germany is one of that company's largest market outside of China with Dusseldorf being Huawei's European headquarters.






Fourth, the European Union has set trade restrictions on steel imports in the form of quotas on 26 steel categories with a tariff of 25 percent on imports exceeding those quotas. This move mostly affects China and is the indirect result of President Trump's 25% tariffs on steel imports. As Chinese steel finds it harder to get into the American market, China is looking to dump its excess steel capacity wherever it can. Europe is a plump target. This type of trade restriction could cascade to include any country with a steel industry. Not to do so would leave said countries open to being flooded by Chinese steel over-capacity, extinguishing their domestic steel industry.


Fifth, Polish Internal Security agency arrested and charged a Huawei executive on suspicion of spying for China. Huawei is the top supplier of smartphones in Poland with over a third of the market. Huawei has denied knowledge of the activities of its employee and has fired him.



These are not unrelated events. Nor will this be the end of them. They're happening because of one Donald Trump. It's not that the president told the EU to restrict Chinese steel or called Poland to arrest the Huawei executive. Trump isn't micromanaging. What he's doing is more effective. Leading by example, he has initiated a paradigm shift in how others look at Chinese misbehavior. Prior to Trump taking strong exception to China's mercantile trade practices and intellectual property thefts, Chinese agents more or less skipped uninhibited throughout the West, picking up whatever goodies they could. A greased palm here, a bought politician there, and before you know it, hundreds of billions of dollars a year of intellectual property and technology was flowing into China.

Now that the Alpha Dog has bared his teeth to the Red Dragon, others are finding the courage to demand fairness in their China trade. There is no other way to look at the situation but to conclude that China's free ride is rapidly ending. This will force Chinese President Xi Jinping and the rest of his communist leadership to focus more on how to manage their country's astronomical debt, capital outflow, poverty, and upside-down demographic than trying to take America's position in the world.


----------



## justified (Jan 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> JANUARY 21, 2019
> *Martin Luther King, Jr. and the War Without Violence*
> By Ben Voth
> Martin Luther King and America's major civil rights leaders fought an integrated and nonviolent war against racial segregation. Their affirmation of "beloved community" emphasized their Christian notions of love being stronger than hate. Remembering MLK is important in 2019 – especially in a society like ours, where the race card is deployed with such raw cynicism that it is killing people of all colors needlessly. Radical Jacobin activists and scholars are deliberately misrepresenting King in an effort to instigate tremendous political damage to the United States. MLK day ought to be a time to accurately remember who he was and attempt to repel the false hagiography that continues to recast King as a communist angry militant _or_ a soft, anemic anachronism. King was a great American leader true to the civic character of a nation that has done more to unite humanity beyond ethnic lines than any other nation present or past.
> ...


I'm glad you like to read. Not a bad article until the last two paragraphs. Now read this. There is nothing false about the president's association with the KKK and the alt right. Get your fucking story straight. When you see a guy pummeling people in Charlottsville with an iron pipe and wearing a MAGA hat, that is straight up racism. If it were a LA Dodgers or Yankees hat, those organizations would be out in front of that right away. What did the president do? He said there were bad people on both sides. And he still wears the hat like you do. Don't post shit like this unless you know what the hell you're fucking talking about you fucking racist idiot piece of trash. When the president takes away rights of 700k people under DACA, then offers to give it back in a deal, that is straight up racism. You don't believe it, right? I'm just saying what the media says, right? How about if the president offered that deal to white people? I'll trade you the rights of 700,000 Irish or Polish Americans for a border wall. Try to get your arms around that. It doesn't matter how to sugar coat it, you don't get it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2019)

justified said:


> I'm glad you like to read. Not a bad article until the last two paragraphs. Now read this. There is nothing false about the president's association with the KKK and the alt right. Get your fucking story straight. When you see a guy pummeling people in Charlottsville with an iron pipe and wearing a MAGA hat, that is straight up racism. If it were a LA Dodgers or Yankees hat, those organizations would be out in front of that right away. What did the president do? He said there were bad people on both sides. And he still wears the hat like you do. Don't post shit like this unless you know what the hell you're fucking talking about you fucking racist idiot piece of trash. When the president takes away rights of 700k people under DACA, then offers to give it back in a deal, that is straight up racism. You don't believe it, right? I'm just saying what the media says, right? How about if the president offered that deal to white people? I'll trade you the rights of 700,000 Irish or Polish Americans for a border wall. Try to get your arms around that. It doesn't matter how to sugar coat it, you don't get it.


Maybe Obama should have granted those right the correct way by going through congress.
I don't care what color illegal alien criminals are, send them all back ASAP. You see, I don't see color like you people do.
You see racism in your sleep.
Here is a little test for you.
Who was the president when this happened?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2019)

justified said:


> I'm glad you like to read. Not a bad article until the last two paragraphs. Now read this. There is nothing false about the president's association with the KKK and the alt right. Get your fucking story straight. When you see a guy pummeling people in Charlottsville with an iron pipe and wearing a MAGA hat, that is straight up racism. If it were a LA Dodgers or Yankees hat, those organizations would be out in front of that right away. What did the president do? He said there were bad people on both sides. And he still wears the hat like you do. Don't post shit like this unless you know what the hell you're fucking talking about you fucking racist idiot piece of trash. When the president takes away rights of 700k people under DACA, then offers to give it back in a deal, that is straight up racism. You don't believe it, right? I'm just saying what the media says, right? How about if the president offered that deal to white people? I'll trade you the rights of 700,000 Irish or Polish Americans for a border wall. Try to get your arms around that. It doesn't matter how to sugar coat it, you don't get it.


MLK would be embarrassed by you.
Who is this?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2019)

justified said:


> I'm glad you like to read. Not a bad article until the last two paragraphs. Now read this. There is nothing false about the president's association with the KKK and the alt right. Get your fucking story straight. When you see a guy pummeling people in Charlottsville with an iron pipe and wearing a MAGA hat, that is straight up racism. If it were a LA Dodgers or Yankees hat, those organizations would be out in front of that right away. What did the president do? He said there were bad people on both sides. And he still wears the hat like you do. Don't post shit like this unless you know what the hell you're fucking talking about you fucking racist idiot piece of trash. When the president takes away rights of 700k people under DACA, then offers to give it back in a deal, that is straight up racism. You don't believe it, right? I'm just saying what the media says, right? How about if the president offered that deal to white people? I'll trade you the rights of 700,000 Irish or Polish Americans for a border wall. Try to get your arms around that. It doesn't matter how to sugar coat it, you don't get it.


You are more like al Sharpton and Jessie Jackson.

Who was the president when this happened?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2019)

justified said:


> I'm glad you like to read. Not a bad article until the last two paragraphs. Now read this. There is nothing false about the president's association with the KKK and the alt right. Get your fucking story straight. When you see a guy pummeling people in Charlottsville with an iron pipe and wearing a MAGA hat, that is straight up racism. If it were a LA Dodgers or Yankees hat, those organizations would be out in front of that right away. What did the president do? He said there were bad people on both sides. And he still wears the hat like you do. Don't post shit like this unless you know what the hell you're fucking talking about you fucking racist idiot piece of trash. When the president takes away rights of 700k people under DACA, then offers to give it back in a deal, that is straight up racism. You don't believe it, right? I'm just saying what the media says, right? How about if the president offered that deal to white people? I'll trade you the rights of 700,000 Irish or Polish Americans for a border wall. Try to get your arms around that. It doesn't matter how to sugar coat it, you don't get it.


Now for the worst mistake of my lifetime, I am embarrassed that he is part of my race.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2019)

justified said:


> I'm glad you like to read. Not a bad article until the last two paragraphs. Now read this. There is nothing false about the president's association with the KKK and the alt right. Get your fucking story straight. When you see a guy pummeling people in Charlottsville with an iron pipe and wearing a MAGA hat, that is straight up racism. If it were a LA Dodgers or Yankees hat, those organizations would be out in front of that right away. What did the president do? He said there were bad people on both sides. And he still wears the hat like you do. Don't post shit like this unless you know what the hell you're fucking talking about you fucking racist idiot piece of trash. When the president takes away rights of 700k people under DACA, then offers to give it back in a deal, that is straight up racism. You don't believe it, right? I'm just saying what the media says, right? How about if the president offered that deal to white people? I'll trade you the rights of 700,000 Irish or Polish Americans for a border wall. Try to get your arms around that. It doesn't matter how to sugar coat it, you don't get it.


MAGA.

You are like an emotional teenage girl.


----------



## messy (Jan 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Now for the worst mistake of my lifetime, I am embarrassed that he is part of my race.


I wonder why you hate Obama so much. Hmmm, what could it be? He was fairly uncontroversial and did take over a massively plummeting economy which was salvaged, he had very few, if any, scandals...so why such strong feelings?


----------



## espola (Jan 21, 2019)

messy said:


> I wonder why you hate Obama so much. Hmmm, what could it be? He was fairly uncontroversial and did take over a massively plummeting economy which was salvaged, he had very few, if any, scandals...so why such strong feelings?


Even joe's name indicates his racism.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2019)

messy said:


> I wonder why you hate Obama so much. Hmmm, what could it be? He was fairly uncontroversial and did take over a massively plummeting economy which was salvaged, he had very few, if any, scandals...so why such strong feelings?


You didn't hear the part about him destroying our country on purpose?
When someone tells you who they are, believe it.
He is a dumb lying fuck and you know it.
I know what you are getting at, but that has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2019)

espola said:


> Even joe's name indicates his racism.


Which one, Sheriff [law and order]or Joe [as in the Bible]?


----------



## justified (Jan 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe Obama should have granted those right the correct way by going through congress.
> I don't care what color illegal alien criminals are, send them all back ASAP. You see, I don't see color like you people do.
> You see racism in your sleep.
> Here is a little test for you.
> Who was the president when this happened?


This is why your analysis always fails. Just because you can correlate images from the past that you can't reconcile, it means whatever is happening now is ok. Something happened in the past, so whatever is happening today is fine. Did Trump come out against Congressman King in Iowa for aligning himself with the alt right? No. That just happened last week. He said he hasn't been following it. Don't try to dig up articles trying to prove your point, you don't get it. Saying the word "racist" in the media is popular now. Maybe it applies, maybe it doesn't. Do the libs overuse it? Of course. But the actions of a racist president can't be denied, no matter how you try to convince yourself and your blind followers. Oh, but at least he's not Hilary.


----------



## justified (Jan 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Now for the worst mistake of my lifetime, I am embarrassed that he is part of my race.


So a black guy his throwing a baseball. Remember Jackie Robinson? Did you kid have to do a report on it in elementary school? Did you whitewash it and say Jackie was white?


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 21, 2019)

The crazies are out early today...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2019)

justified said:


> So a black guy his throwing a baseball. Remember Jackie Robinson? Did you kid have to do a report on it in elementary school? Did you whitewash it and say Jackie was white?


Is Obama more black or more white?
BTW, he throws like a uncoordinated girl.


----------



## justified (Jan 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> MAGA.
> 
> You are like an emotional teenage girl.


Exactly. Are you still wearing your fucking white nationalist MAGA hat? That hat is aligned with domestic terrorism. I'm sure you're wearing it proudly. Did you jack off to the guy in Charlottesville beating protesters with his red hat on? I'm sure it's your happiest ending.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2019)

justified said:


> This is why your analysis always fails. Just because you can correlate images from the past that you can't reconcile, it means whatever is happening now is ok. Something happened in the past, so whatever is happening today is fine. Did Trump come out against Congressman King in Iowa for aligning himself with the alt right? No. That just happened last week. He said he hasn't been following it. Don't try to dig up articles trying to prove your point, you don't get it. Saying the word "racist" in the media is popular now. Maybe it applies, maybe it doesn't. Do the libs overuse it? Of course. But the actions of a racist president can't be denied, no matter how you try to convince yourself and your blind followers. Oh, but at least he's not Hilary.


What has trump done that proves he is a racist?
Did you vote for Hillary? Knowing her past racist associations?


----------



## justified (Jan 21, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> The crazies are out early today...


Oh and let me play back the conversation you had in the car with your kids after Trump's most recent antics. Well daddy, what about when he made fun of retarded people and called women fat? Oh dear, that never happened. Keep the blinders on, life is easier that way.


----------



## justified (Jan 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What has trump done that proves he is a racist?
> Did you vote for Hillary? Knowing her past racist associations?


Did you vote for Trump knowing his?


----------



## espola (Jan 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Which one, Sheriff [law and order]or Joe [as in the Bible]?


Law and order?  The only reason Arpaio is not in prison right now is a Presidential pardon.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2019)

justified said:


> Exactly. Are you still wearing your fucking white nationalist MAGA hat? That hat is aligned with domestic terrorism. I'm sure you're wearing it proudly. Did you jack off to the guy in Charlottesville beating protesters with his red hat on? I'm sure it's your happiest ending.


As usual you are wrong about me and Trump. Do you really think I am a white nationalist? I doubt it. You should see my wife and kids, that would sure change your mind.
You know this all could have been avoided if you people would have just nominated a better candidate.
Trump is a nationalist, race has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2019)

justified said:


> Did you vote for Trump knowing his?


Those are?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2019)

espola said:


> Law and order?  The only reason Arpaio is not in prison right now is a Presidential pardon.


Just your get average  obama's  weaponised DOJ.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2019)

justified said:


> Oh and let me play back the conversation you had in the car with your kids after Trump's most recent antics. Well daddy, what about when he made fun of retarded people and called women fat? Oh dear, that never happened. Keep the blinders on, life is easier that way.


Not his best days, I thought he was done a half a dozen times, but you people just put up the wrong nominee and you even cheated to get her in.
Now that's funny.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2019)

espola said:


> Law and order?  The only reason Arpaio is not in prison right now is a Presidential pardon.


Elections have consequences.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2019)

justified said:


> Did you vote for Trump knowing his?


----------



## espola (Jan 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Elections have consequences.


And when we elect a criminal, we get crimes.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2019)

Just FYI,

rac·ist
[ˈrāsəst]
racialist · xenophobe · chauvinist · anti-Semite ·
[more]
(racially) discriminatory · racialist · prejudiced · bigoted · biased · intolerant · illiberal · anti-Semitic
*antonyms:*
multicultural · tolerant
ADJECTIVE

showing or feeling discrimination or prejudice against people of other races, or believing that a particular race is superior to another.
"we are investigating complaints about racist abuse at the club"


----------



## messy (Jan 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You didn't hear the part about him destroying our country on purpose?
> When someone tells you who they are, believe it.
> He is a dumb lying fuck and you know it.
> I know what you are getting at, but that has nothing to do with it.


Is that like “lock her up?” Just shouting nonsense? What are you so upset about when you talk about him? What did he do? Trump lies many times a day and has surrounded himself with criminals and when referring to white nationalists and Nazis says “good people on all sides” and can’t keep any employees and waits until he no longer has both houses of congress to decide to shut down the government over a “wall” and lies to factory workers and miners about bringing their jobs back. Those are specific things. Why are you so angry when discussing Obama?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2019)

espola said:


> Law and order?  The only reason Arpaio is not in prison right now is a Presidential pardon.


*Eric Holder - Wikipedia*
https://*en.wikipedia.org*/wiki/*Eric_Holder
Holder* said that he was told that Israeli Prime Minister Ehud Barak had asked Clinton to grant the *pardon*. *Holder* said that, at the time, he did not give the case much thought, because he did not think the *pardon would* be granted, as no fugitive had ever previously been granted a presidential *pardon*.


*Education:* Columbia University (BA, JD)
*President:* Barack Obama

*Political party:* Democratic


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2019)

messy said:


> Is that like “lock her up?” Just shouting nonsense? What are you so upset about when you talk about him? What did he do? Trump lies many times a day and has surrounded himself with criminals and when referring to white nationalists and Nazis says “good people on all sides” and can’t keep any employees and waits until he no longer has both houses of congress to decide to shut down the government over a “wall” and lies to factory workers and miners about bringing their jobs back. Those are specific things. Why are you so angry when discussing Obama?


I already told you, he is an anti-American dope that represents the left and their attack on America and gets away with it because he is part black.
Lets not forget the Mexican gun running that seems to have been passed over.
" He would have been getting us coffee a few years ago"
Remember that gem from BJC?


----------



## messy (Jan 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I already told you, he is an anti-American dope that represents the left and their attack on America and gets away with it because he is part black.
> Lets not forget the Mexican gun running that seems to have been passed over.
> " He would have been getting us coffee a few years ago"
> Remember that gem from BJC?


Hmmm, you mentioned black. I was waiting for that. Other than that, and the Mexican gun “scandal,” still nothing specific. But “black” is specific.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I already told you, he is an anti-American dope that represents the left and their attack on America and gets away with it because he is part black.
> Lets not forget the Mexican gun running that seems to have been passed over.
> " He would have been getting us coffee a few years ago"
> Remember that gem from BJC?


Your definition of  "American" is overly suspect as it is slanted heavily towards the ideals of white nationalist. The cloud of hate around you is thick.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your definition of  "American" is overly suspect as it is slanted heavily towards the ideals of white nationalist. The cloud of hate around you is thick.


What is a white nationalist?
Do your ideals more align with the founders or do mine?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2019)

messy said:


> Hmmm, you mentioned black. I was waiting for that. Other than that, and the Mexican gun “scandal,” still nothing specific. But “black” is specific.


Do you think he would have been elected if he were not part black?
Be specific and don't forget the black vote numbers.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your definition of  "American" is overly suspect as it is slanted heavily towards the ideals of white nationalist. The cloud of hate around you is thick.


You got it all figured out?
One thing I do hate is anyone who wants to can get into our country and I have to pay for the disease ridden, uneducated criminals.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2019)

Racist

Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez Refuses to Condemn Anti-Semitism Within Women's March


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2019)

More racists,

*Dems were for Trump's DACA border proposal before they were against it*


----------



## messy (Jan 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you think he would have been elected if he were not part black?
> Be specific and don't forget the black vote numbers.


Nobody else ever has been elected who was black. Do you think Trump would have been elected if he were black? You keep coming back to the black thing. It’s the only specific you mention as you rage against Obama.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2019)

messy said:


> Nobody else ever has been elected who was black. Do you think Trump would have been elected if he were black? You keep coming back to the black thing. It’s the only specific you mention as you rage against Obama.


Is black a bad word in your eyes? It is just a fact in my eyes, do you not agree?


----------



## nononono (Jan 21, 2019)

messy said:


> I know. That whole QE thing he did as he took over a plummeting economy has definitely haunted us. My God, you're stupid.



*When does your new Semester start.....you're in dire need of an education.*


----------



## nononono (Jan 21, 2019)

messy said:


> Nobody else ever has been elected who was black. Do you think Trump would have been elected if he were black? You keep coming back to the black thing. It’s the only specific you mention as you rage against Obama.


*Ok.....*

*" Messy " Financial, please describe for the FORUM the Intellectual qualities*
* Barry Soetoro aka Barrack Obama had that endeared him to the position of*
*President of The United States.*

*Feel free to cite College and University Grades that highlight his accomplishments.*

*Please exclude the Melanin content of the individual you hold in such high esteem.*


----------



## nononono (Jan 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your definition of  "American" is overly suspect as it is slanted heavily towards the ideals of white nationalist. The cloud of hate around you is thick.


*Hey disgusting Rodent....*

*What was the melanin content of the individuals who settled this GREAT Country !!!

*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2019)

IDK how this racist kept his lunch down while at the MLK memorial.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2019)

I think this is racist,

DEM'S BOLD CLAIM
*House Judiciary Democrat: Kavanaugh 'likely' will be investigated for perjury*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2019)

BREITBART




*Nolte: Hugh Hewitt Abuses Bible to Hurl False Accusation at Covington Kids*
EmailTwitter






Bill Rice / Flickr / CC / Cropped
21 Jan 201926

3:59
*The Covington High School kids did nothing wrong. Nothing. They are victims — victims of the worst media hoax since, well, Thursday’s media hoax and (good-naturedly) held their ground while being taunted by an aggressive left-wing agitator beating a drum. They sought to de-escalate the situation, even after a gang of left-wing protesters hurled homophobic and racist smears.*

No one should be anything but proud of these young men. They met hostility with good cheer and the kind of firmness that says, “You will not bully me, _and_ I will not be provoked.”


These kids represent the best of Christianity, and on this Martin Luther King Day, represent King’s own example of nonviolent resistance.

That is not my opinion. That is the objective opinion.

And let’s not forget that they are kids and that the drummer and the Black Hebrew Israelites taunting them were the adults. Let’s not forget that it was the so-called adults who invaded the space of kids who were minding their own business.

Naturally, though, the establishment media are determined to demonize anyone who dares to be a Trump supporter, so these MAGA hat-wearing Christians never had a chance.

And so, while wielding that American Indian agitator’s proven lies and selectively edited video, the media smeared the boys as racists, as modern-day Klansmen — publicly threatening them with expulsion, violence, and doxxing.

For 24 hours, the media made a deliberate attempt to destroy the lives of innocent kids based solely on the color of their skin and political beliefs.

What has been especially contemptible, though, are these go-along-to-get-along conservatives, those more interested in the good opinion of the establishment media than truth.

Without having all the facts, a countless number of media suck-ups gleefully signaled their own virtue and joined the media to pile on to destroy high school boys…  _Yippee! Yahoo! Wowzee! Aren’t we virtuous! Aren’t we the cool kidz! Aren’t we so much better than those racist, red-hatted MAGA creeps who practically lynched an Indian! Whoohee! Yazzaroo! I feel so good about myself!! _

Joining this club is conservative talk radio’s Hugh Hewitt, who is also an NBC News analyst. But even after it was obvious the kids had been smeared by fake news and Never Trump’s malignant pile of Vichy Republicans, Hewitt still falsely accused them of wrongdoing, using nothing less than a Bible verse.

“_t would be useful to train every high schooler in Proverbs 15:1,” said Hewitt, adding, “And it would still be great if Covington Catholic invited Philly Archbishop Chaput, a member of the Prairie Band Potawatomi Nation, to visit the school for some teaching on respect, forgiveness, courtesy”:



Proverbs 15:1 reads, “A gentle answer turns away wrath, but a harsh word stirs up anger,” which means this is Hewitt using the bible to smear kids who did nothing wrong in the face of despicable provocation.

There were no “harsh words” from the Covington kids. The only “harsh words” came from the Black Hebrew Israelites, the ones hurling homophobia and the N-word (1:18:00), calling them “young Klansmen” (1:20:57) — you know, the ones no one wants to discuss because that would require moral courage:


And who exactly are these Prairie Band Potawatomi Nation something-somethings about whom Hewitt wants to lecture these teens regarding “respect, forgiveness, courtesy”?

Lecture who?

How about a lecture for the Black Hebrew Israelites or the provocateur with the drum or the national media attempting to publicly destroy the lives of kids based solely on the color of their skin, their politics, and religious convictions?

There is a massive pile of bad behavior and “harsh words” in that 100-minute video, none of it coming from these kids.

Man alive, these are kids we’re talking about, and I would love to know what biblical good comes from a public admonishment that puts you on the side of the mob_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2019)

Warning, I am posting about black Americans,

*Exclusive — Larry Elder at BLEXIT LA: A Black Exit from the Democrat Party ‘an Idea Whose Time Is Way Overdue’*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2019)

Is this post OK with you people?
I'm gonna go out on a limb and say it is,
*Bernie: Trump a Racist*


----------



## nononono (Jan 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Warning, I am posting about black Americans,
> 
> *Exclusive — Larry Elder at BLEXIT LA: A Black Exit from the Democrat Party ‘an Idea Whose Time Is Way Overdue’*



*Sheriff Joe......*

*I chuckled at the subtle humor....that was great.*
*It's just like when Webb informed the caller of his DNA....that was great too.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Sheriff Joe......*
> 
> *I chuckled at the subtle humor....that was great.*
> *It's just like when Webb informed the caller of his DNA....that was great too.*


I am just getting tired of this PC, everything and everyone who they disagree with is racist, that's all.


----------



## messy (Jan 21, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Ok.....*
> 
> *" Messy " Financial, please describe for the FORUM the Intellectual qualities*
> * Barry Soetoro aka Barrack Obama had that endeared him to the position of*
> ...


Hmm, another one of the Trump guys talking about Obama’s skin color when describing their dislike of him. I wonder what they could have in common, both of them talking about that and being Trump fans. Hmmm, who can help me out here?


----------



## nononono (Jan 21, 2019)

messy said:


> Hmm, another one of the Trump guys talking about Obama’s skin color when describing their dislike of him. I wonder what they could have in common, both of them talking about that and being Trump fans. Hmmm, who can help me out here?




*Oh " Messy " Financial......You just created your " Webb " moment.*

*You are a small minded Lemming who is easily led by the PC ring in*
*your nose......*

*If you need some " Stolen " Balls ....contact Spola....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2019)

messy said:


> Hmm, another one of the Trump guys talking about Obama’s skin color when describing their dislike of him. I wonder what they could have in common, both of them talking about that and being Trump fans. Hmmm, who can help me out here?


Iz has been trying for sometime, but can't hit a moving target.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 21, 2019)

justified said:


> Oh and let me play back the conversation you had in the car with your kids after Trump's most recent antics. Well daddy, what about when he made fun of retarded people and called women fat? Oh dear, that never happened. Keep the blinders on, life is easier that way.


Another idiot on the forum who thinks he knows me. Pound sand loser...


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 21, 2019)

messy said:


> Nobody else ever has been elected who was black. Do you think Trump would have been elected if he were black? You keep coming back to the black thing. It’s the only specific you mention as you rage against Obama.


Your such an ignoramus...


----------



## messy (Jan 21, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Your such an ignoramus...


Good one! Dumbshit. You mad, bro’?


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is black a bad word in your eyes? It is just a fact in my eyes, do you not agree?


Messy is obviously a racist.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 21, 2019)

messy said:


> Good one! Dumbshit. You mad, bro’?


Racist.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 21, 2019)

messy said:


> Good one! Dumbshit. You mad, bro’?


You are obviously upset...

Racist


----------



## messy (Jan 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is black a bad word in your eyes? It is just a fact in my eyes, do you not agree?


Just curious when I asked you several times why you hate Obama so much and you mentioned no specifics, you just mentioned black. Then No  chimes in with a comment about his melanin content. Is this a mere coincidence? Hmmm, let me see...


----------



## messy (Jan 21, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> You are obviously upset...
> 
> Racist


Grown ups are trying to have a conversation and you keep butting in. Go ask your mom and dad to buy you a popsicle and gtfoh


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 21, 2019)

messy said:


> Grown ups are trying to have a conversation and you keep butting in. Go ask your mom and dad to buy you a popsicle and gtfoh


Nice try Racist.


----------



## nononono (Jan 21, 2019)

messy said:


> Good one! Dumbshit. You mad, bro’?


*Hey " Messy " Financial....I'm Your Huckleberry !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2019)

messy said:


> Just curious when I asked you several times why you hate Obama so much and you mentioned no specifics, you just mentioned black. Then No  chimes in with a comment about his melanin content. Is this a mere coincidence? Hmmm, let me see...


You see what your puppet master tells you to see.


----------



## justified (Jan 21, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Another idiot on the forum who thinks he knows me. Pound sand loser...


Try and not flatter yourself.  You voted for a guy who says stuff you would never say to your kids but may share with your best friends. You believe in his politics and your god demands that you follow along. But over and above everything, you are not a racist. You're sure of that.


----------



## justified (Jan 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Not his best days, I thought he was done a half a dozen times, but you people just put up the wrong nominee and you even cheated to get her in.
> Now that's funny.


Trump making fun of retarded people not his best day? Man things have gotten a lot worse since then.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2019)

justified said:


> Try and not flatter yourself.  You voted for a guy who says stuff you would never say to your kids but may share with your best friends. You believe in his politics and your god demands that you follow along. But over and above everything, you are not a racist. You're sure of that.


Do all lives matter?


----------



## justified (Jan 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What has trump done that proves he is a racist?
> Did you vote for Hillary? Knowing her past racist associations?


Ok we'll make it real simple. 1. Google the video of you and your friends marching in Charlottesville chanting, "you will not/replace us." There's a huge line of them. Have you seen it yet, or are you denying that this happened? That day, one of those dudes ran over a lady who was a counter protester - you call them antifa. She died. Some of those dudes are wearing MAGA hats. Trump proudly wears that hat and so do his cult followers. That hat is a white nationalist symbol. He never stopped wearing the hat. He proudly wears it around. You say you're not a racist, you say all this BS you know is not true because you're so caught up in the anti politically correct/anti media/anti free speech rant that trump supporters rally around. 

2. Why didn't Trump say anything about Steve King, other than that he hasn't followed it? What company, religious organization, sports organization, etc. would allow that to go on? Trump has no issue with it.


----------



## justified (Jan 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do all lives matter?


What is a life?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2019)

justified said:


> Trump making fun of retarded people not his best day? Man things have gotten a lot worse since then.


For who?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2019)

justified said:


> Ok we'll make it real simple. 1. Google the video of you and your friends marching in Charlottesville chanting, "you will not/replace us." There's a huge line of them. Have you seen it yet, or are you denying that this happened? That day, one of those dudes ran over a lady who was a counter protester - you call them antifa. She died. Some of those dudes are wearing MAGA hats. Trump proudly wears that hat and so do his cult followers. That hat is a white nationalist symbol. He never stopped wearing the hat. He proudly wears it around. You say you're not a racist, you say all this BS you know is not true because you're so caught up in the anti politically correct/anti media/anti free speech rant that trump supporters rally around.
> 
> 2. Why didn't Trump say anything about Steve King, other than that he hasn't followed it? What company, religious organization, sports organization, etc. would allow that to go on? Trump has no issue with it.


I think they should shoot the guy in the head than ran those people over, if fact I would do it if asked. Just because some nuts were wearing MAGA hats doesn't mean all of us are the same, even you don't believe that.
What did Steve King do that makes you think he is racist? I gotta ask because you are wrong about me so you might be wrong about him too.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2019)

justified said:


> What is a life?


That is a pretty telling reply.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Messy is obviously a racist.


He is just about ready to come out.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 21, 2019)

justified said:


> Try and not flatter yourself.  You voted for a guy who says stuff you would never say to your kids but may share with your best friends. You believe in his politics and your god demands that you follow along. But over and above everything, you are not a racist. You're sure of that.


Like I said... you don't know me. But please continue to act like you do and make a fool out of yourself. I won't stop you.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He is just about ready to come out.


100%


----------



## justified (Jan 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I think they should shoot the guy in the head than ran those people over, if fact I would do it if asked. Just because some nuts were wearing MAGA hats doesn't mean all of us are the same, even you don't believe that.
> What did Steve King do that makes you think he is racist? I gotta ask because you are wrong about me so you might be wrong about him too.


A congressman asks what's wrong with the word "white supremacist" and you don't think he's a racist. He doesn't think he's a racist.  The president doesn't care about it. You're still asking me about if all the kooks wearing MAGA hats aren't fucking racist fucks? You're funny.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I think they should shoot the guy in the head than ran those people over, if fact I would do it if asked. Just because some nuts were wearing MAGA hats doesn't mean all of us are the same, even you don't believe that.
> What did Steve King do that makes you think he is racist? I gotta ask because you are wrong about me so you might be wrong about him too.


Don't waste your time. People like this have a closed mind and are already think they are always right. Remember the story about hiking?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2019)

justified said:


> A congressman asks what's wrong with the word "white supremacist" and you don't think he's a racist. He doesn't think he's a racist.  The president doesn't care about it. You're still asking me about if all the kooks wearing MAGA hats aren't fucking racist fucks? You're funny.


I asked what he said. Now let me look into it and I will get back to you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Don't waste your time. People like this have a closed mind and are already think they are always right. Remember the story about hiking?


The dog story? Yes.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I asked what he said. Now let me look into it and I will get back to you.


Not very eloquent was it.  I would need to hear what he meant by that to say he is a racist, but you may be right.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2019)

justified said:


> A congressman asks what's wrong with the word "white supremacist" and you don't think he's a racist. He doesn't think he's a racist.  The president doesn't care about it. You're still asking me about if all the kooks wearing MAGA hats aren't fucking racist fucks? You're funny.


So you are saying all MAGA hat wearers are racist?


----------



## justified (Jan 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So you are saying all MAGA hat wearers are racist?


Yes. You defined it on page 6.


----------



## justified (Jan 21, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Don't waste your time. People like this have a closed mind and are already think they are always right. Remember the story about hiking?


Kinda funny comment coming from a trump supporter. Close minded. Haha.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2019)

justified said:


> Yes. You defined it on page 6.


End of conversation.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2019)

*This Weekend, The Media Demonstrated Why Conservatives Can't Trust Them *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2019)

*Native American At Center Of MAGA Student Incident Has History Of Claiming Racism, Disrespect By Students*


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 21, 2019)

justified said:


> Kinda funny comment coming from a trump supporter. Close minded. Haha.


Like I said... keep making yourself look like the fool you are. I won't stop you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2019)

I sure would hate to be white these days,

*WALSH: First Karen Pence, Then The Covington Students. The Left Has Declared War On Christian Schools. *


----------



## messy (Jan 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I sure would hate to be white these days,
> 
> *WALSH: First Karen Pence, Then The Covington Students. The Left Has Declared War On Christian Schools. *


The left should declare war on racist, homophobic (well, outwardly anyway...they’re usually hiding something) Christian schools.
Jesuit schools are off the hook. Catholic schools...well, where do we start?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2019)

messy said:


> The left should declare war on racist, homophobic (well, outwardly anyway...they’re usually hiding something) Christian schools.
> Jesuit schools are off the hook. Catholic schools...well, where do we start?


You are worse than I realized.
Just a typical lefty sore loser that can't deal with Hillary getting beat by someone like Trump.
You are embarrassing, even to the left.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are worse than I realized.
> Just a typical lefty sore loser that can't deal with Hillary getting beat by someone like Trump.
> You are embarrassing, even to the left.


What else do you expect from Messy/Legend. 

The loser probably lies about everything...


----------



## messy (Jan 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are worse than I realized.
> Just a typical lefty sore loser that can't deal with Hillary getting beat by someone like Trump.
> You are embarrassing, even to the left.


Trump is the issue. He’s doing great!


----------



## messy (Jan 21, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> What else do you expect from Messy/Legend.
> 
> The loser probably lies about everything...


Hey Multi. Corn hole tonight? That’s your best sport, isn’t it? Bowling is Wednesday, right? I’m glad it’s co-ed, that evens things out for you.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 21, 2019)

messy said:


> The left should declare war on racist, homophobic (well, outwardly anyway...they’re usually hiding something) Christian schools.
> Jesuit schools are off the hook. Catholic schools...well, where do we start?


Star with the guilty not the guilty by association...


----------



## messy (Jan 21, 2019)

messy said:


> Trump is the issue. He’s doing great!


What’s great is when he’s gone and we get America back, the racists will go back under the rock and people will be far more united.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey Multi. Corn hole tonight? That’s your best sport, isn’t it? Bowling is Wednesday, right? I’m glad it’s co-ed, that evens things out for you.


You lose, legend too.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 21, 2019)

messy said:


> What’s great is when he’s gone and we get America back, the racists will go back under the rock and people will be far more united.


You remind me of the Cole Sear character in the Sixth Sense...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2019)

So, I guess it was a group of adult black men trying to provoke the little white Catholic boys because the didn't like their hats by yelling obscenities at them, but the MAGA hats are racist.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2019)

WTF is a black Hebrew Israelite anyway?
Looks like a bunch of black panther types to me.
Funny how the truth always comes out and destroyes the lefts lies.
Just a bunch of cowards, go figure.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2019)

I wonder why a group of white kids at a pro-life rally wearing trump hats being attacked NY black adults wasn't the origional story? And you douchebags say those kids are racist?
No, I really don't wonder, I know and you lefty cowards know too.
Fucking Liars.


----------



## messy (Jan 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, I guess it was a group of adult black men trying to provoke the little white Catholic boys because the didn't like their hats by yelling obscenities at them, but the MAGA hats are racist.


I would say correct on both counts.


----------



## messy (Jan 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> WTF is a black Hebrew Israelite anyway?
> Looks like a bunch of black panther types to me.
> Funny how the truth always comes out and destroyes the lefts lies.
> Just a bunch of cowards, go figure.


Those kids are a national embarrassment. That’s why we had the Blue Wave a couple of months ago. An 8.6 million vote differential.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2019)

messy said:


> Those kids are a national embarrassment. That’s why we had the Blue Wave a couple of months ago. An 8.6 million vote differential.


What did they do?


----------



## messy (Jan 21, 2019)

And boy was I happy to see that Tri Delt girl from U of Oklahoma tossed out on her ass for her blackface escapade. They seem to have problems at that school...or as you rightys would say, “white people unfairly persecuted.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2019)

Anyone hungry? You pussies must like it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2019)

messy said:


> And boy was I happy to see that Tri Delt girl from U of Oklahoma tossed out on her ass for her blackface escapade. They seem to have problems at that school...or as you rightys would say, “white people unfairly persecuted.”


So, I will take that as surrender.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 21, 2019)

messy said:


> Those kids are a national embarrassment. That’s why we had the Blue Wave a couple of months ago. An 8.6 million vote differential.


They got lucky, once, and they all came out rubbing themselves (as they are prone to do). They are enjoying their time in the light, it will be over and they will all go back to being the creepy, aggrieved old misogynist that they are.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2019)

messy said:


> And boy was I happy to see that Tri Delt girl from U of Oklahoma tossed out on her ass for her blackface escapade. They seem to have problems at that school...or as you rightys would say, “white people unfairly persecuted.”


Blackface?
Who is the blackface cunt with BJ?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2019)

You people really need to hear MLK's Birmingham jail speech.
You need it.


----------



## messy (Jan 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What did they do?


You mean besides the MAGA hats and the smirks? 8.6 million difference. Back to reality...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2019)

messy said:


> You mean besides the MAGA hats and the smirks? 8.6 million difference. Back to reality...


Snowflake.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 22, 2019)

Just your average thugs,
 

'Black Hebrews' taunt...
https://reason.com/blog/2019/01/20/covington-catholic-nathan-phillips-video


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 22, 2019)

Whoa, check out these Covington Catholic basketball players shooting the white power sign for no reason
12 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/brettt-3136/2019/01/21/whoa-check-out-these-covington-catholic-basketball-players-shooting-the-white-power-sign-for-no-reason/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjBqu6Dt4HgAhUBLK0KHX5PCt8QlO8DMAR6BAgKEBU&usg=AOvVaw0ZTyzdJhIZaoEvHIEaR5Ru


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 22, 2019)

Oh the left

Bill Kristol deletes tweet, fails to apologize for jumping on phony story of MAGA hat kids harassing Native American
JANUARY 21, 2019
C'mon, Bill – man up and admit your mistake, and apologize to the innocent kids whose lynch mob you eagerly joined.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/01/bill_kristol_deletes_tweet_fails_to_apologize_for_jumping_on_phony_story_of_maga_hat_kids_harassing_native_american.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 22, 2019)

Entertainment
*Hooray for feminism! SNL writer offers oral sex to anyone who punches Covington student in the face *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 22, 2019)

The truth will set you free,
Nathan Phillips Is Not a Vietnam War Veteran But Does He Have A Richard Blumenthal Problem?
Nathan Phillips Refuses Offer to Meet With Covington Kids Because They "Stole His Narrative"

I want to see his birth certificate, probably just another illegal alien criminal.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 22, 2019)

There it is,
*SCHOOL CLOSES OVER SECURITY CONCERNS...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 22, 2019)

messy said:


> You mean besides the MAGA hats and the smirks? 8.6 million difference. Back to reality...


304  to  227
Talk about reality, you people still can't deal.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 22, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey Multi. Corn hole tonight? That’s your best sport, isn’t it? Bowling is Wednesday, right? I’m glad it’s co-ed, that evens things out for you.


Keep trying Sunshine...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 3850
> Whoa, check out these Covington Catholic basketball players shooting the white power sign for no reason
> 12 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/brettt-3136/2019/01/21/whoa-check-out-these-covington-catholic-basketball-players-shooting-the-white-power-sign-for-no-reason/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjBqu6Dt4HgAhUBLK0KHX5PCt8QlO8DMAR6BAgKEBU&usg=AOvVaw0ZTyzdJhIZaoEvHIEaR5Ru


Looks like a 50's B-ball team (besides the longer shorts) . . . just what you want to go back to . . . the two hand pass days. Must be tough having better skilled Americans take your job away. You can aways flip burgers.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> 304  to  227
> Talk about reality, you people still can't deal.


Clinging to the past are ye? . . . and a result that comes more into focus each day Mueller and his team investigates it.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, I guess it was a group of adult black men trying to provoke the little white Catholic boys because the didn't like their hats by yelling obscenities at them, but the MAGA hats are racist.


These losers on here are an embarrassment. The way they fall prey to the false narrative that the liberal media feeds them is scary. I will go out on a limb and say none of them has watched the video in it's entirety , if they did, they would not have posted such ignorance and hate.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just your average thugs,
> View attachment 3849
> 
> 'Black Hebrews' taunt...
> https://reason.com/blog/2019/01/20/covington-catholic-nathan-phillips-video


Wow! Talk about taking it back a few centuries . . . everything old is new again, even cults fighting about whose fairy tale is better.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Looks like a 50's B-ball team (besides the longer shorts) . . . just what you want to go back to . . . the two hand pass days. Must be tough having better skilled Americans take your job away. You can aways flip burgers.


What a racist post..


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 22, 2019)

Wow. I knew some of you guys were losing your minds but this is crazy. I think Ratman has hit an all time low...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 22, 2019)

*AOC: ‘The World Is Going to End in 12 Years if We Don’t Address Climate Change’*
4,474


Multi Sport said:


> Wow. I knew some of you guys were losing your minds but this is crazy. I think Ratman has hit an all time low...


And that's saying something.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 22, 2019)

It's a pretty sad day in America when a group of  MAGA hat wearing white catholic kids can't get the same respect as a group of gay hijab wearing muslim terrorists.


----------



## justified (Jan 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


* Except gays.
** Except Jews.
***Except muslims.
****Except fat people.
*****Except Mexicans.


----------



## justified (Jan 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> End of conversation.


Wait. I thought the conversation was over, but then there's 2 more pages of incoherent babble from you. 
I think we hit an important moment. 
For a moment you realize that any one wearing a MAGA hat is complicit in racism. 
Those Israelites or whatever they were are idiots. They should shut up. 
Those kids shouldn't have been there unsupervised and shouldn't have been wearing those MAGA hats. They have no clue what those hats stand for. 
But everyone has a right to speak their minds and wear whatever they want. They just need to understand that when there are videos out there of people in MAGA hats committing racist acts, they should just not wear the hats. I blame the parents for being dumb. Who sends their kids to a right to life march? Half of those kids will change their opinion either way in 5 years, they're too young to be standing up for stuff they don't know anything about. Whatever their parents told them is fine, but they're too young to be caught up in the game. This is probably their first time out of Kentucky.


----------



## espola (Jan 22, 2019)

justified said:


> Wait. I thought the conversation was over, but then there's 2 more pages of incoherent babble from you.
> I think we hit an important moment.
> For a moment you realize that any one wearing a MAGA hat is complicit in racism.
> Those Israelites or whatever they were are idiots. They should shut up.
> ...


A different viewpoint, from someone actually in Kentucky --

https://www.courier-journal.com/story/news/local/joseph-gerth/2019/01/22/covington-catholic-chaperones-failed-protect-students/2642484002/


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 22, 2019)

justified said:


> Wait. I thought the conversation was over, but then there's 2 more pages of incoherent babble from you.
> I think we hit an important moment.
> For a moment you realize that any one wearing a MAGA hat is complicit in racism.
> Those Israelites or whatever they were are idiots. They should shut up.
> ...


What a moronic post..


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 22, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> What a moronic post..


OBVI.


----------



## justified (Jan 22, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> What a moronic post..


This is the funny thing. Sheriff is struggling to understand who he/she is and how he/she should think about things and is generally curious but very sheltered and close minded. You're not even smart enough to follow the news. You make short replies because you lack the capacity to analyze. Go back to the desert and dig a hole.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 22, 2019)

justified said:


> This is the funny thing. Sheriff is struggling to understand who he/she is and how he/she should think about things and is generally curious but very sheltered and close minded. You're not even smart enough to follow the news. You make short replies because you lack the capacity to analyze. Go back to the desert and dig a hole.


Good Lord are you stupid! Why would I want to be a lemming like you and follow along with the liberal news? I don't do CNN and I don't do FOX.

Did you watch the video in it's entirety before you posted such ignorant trash? Try educating yourself before you throw mud on the wall, it keeps you from looking ignorant.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 22, 2019)

*Get em while they're hot.*

*Covington Catholic Spirit Shop*
https://cch*spiritshop*.vendecommerce.com


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> OBVI.


I never thought I would see the day that the Drunken Rats post would seem coherent. Justified has taken stupidity to whole new level..


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 22, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> I never thought I would see the day that the Drunken Rats post would seem coherent. Justified has taken stupidity to whole new level..


Just like an emotional 16 year old menstruating female.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 22, 2019)

espola said:


> A different viewpoint, from someone actually in Kentucky --
> 
> https://www.courier-journal.com/story/news/local/joseph-gerth/2019/01/22/covington-catholic-chaperones-failed-protect-students/2642484002/


The chaperones need to learn about discipline and control. Adult supervision is just that, super-"vision", supervising the activities, not just standing back and watching.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 22, 2019)

justified said:


> This is the funny thing. Sheriff is struggling to understand who he/she is and how he/she should think about things and is generally curious but very sheltered and close minded. You're not even smart enough to follow the news. You make short replies because you lack the capacity to analyze. Go back to the desert and dig a hole.


Like t he has obviously led a sheltered life, but unlike t it wasn't a silver spoon, making $250k a year at 2 life. Apparently lil' joe struggles with many things others simply take as common knowledge, just like t.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The chaperones need to learn about discipline and control. Adult supervision is just that, super-"vision", supervising the activities, not just standing back and watching.


Are those your own thoughts? I'm lmao!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 22, 2019)

Media
*‘Incredibly irresponsible’: Talking Points Memo puts shameful spin on Covington Catholic closing*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 22, 2019)

Media
*‘Fake, but accurate’? Check out alleged lawyer’s defense for posting blatant Covington smear job [video*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 22, 2019)

VANISHING VITRIOL
*Debunked haters quietly delete vicious attacks on Covington students*


----------



## espola (Jan 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The chaperones need to learn about discipline and control. Adult supervision is just that, super-"vision", supervising the activities, not just standing back and watching.


Some adult (probably a relative or football coach) decided that paying $8000/year tuition for an indoctrinated education was a good idea.  Some adult decided that sending teenagers to a political rally was a good idea.  Some adult outfitted those kids with MAGA gear.  Some adult hired a PR firm to protect the reputation of the school and the kids.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 22, 2019)

espola said:


> Some adult (probably a relative or football coach) decided that paying $8000/year tuition for an indoctrinated education was a good idea.  Some adult decided that sending teenagers to a political rally was a good idea.  Some adult outfitted those kids with MAGA gear.  Some adult hired a PR firm to protect the reputation of the school and the kids.


Way better than being indoctrinated by the left in public school. Don't you agree?
Aren't you catholic?


----------



## espola (Jan 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Way better than being indoctrinated by the left in public school. Don't you agree?
> Aren't you catholic?


No and no.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 22, 2019)

espola said:


> No and no.


All filipinos are catholic.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 22, 2019)

January 22, 2019
*The Left vs. Logic*
By Deana Chadwell
More and more any foray into the news feels like a trip to Bedlam – rational thought is nowhere to be found; the inmates are screeching inanities, drooling at the mouth, and throwing excrement at anyone who dares to speak truth, at anyone who even dares to say the word “truth.” It’s not fair, however, to point out your opponents’ faults without some backup. So allow me.

Ravi Zacharias, world-famous Christian apologist and philosopher, addresses the issue of truth by breaking it down into three requirements:


Logical consistency
Empirical adequacy
Experiential relevance
Those are a good place to start, but they need some elaboration.  So, what is logical consistency?  Loosely speaking, it means that the argument makes sense -- like so many left-wing ideas don’t. Note the mess the rabid feminists are in having become bedfellows with the transgender crowd; now women have to compete with men pretending to be women. They have to compete in wrestling matches, soccer games, track meets. Women are not only being robbed of the chance to win, but are also likely to get hurt. But the feminazis are not walking away from their bad bargain, and so far they don’t seem to notice the even worse covenant they’ve made sidling up to Muslim activists, who will eventually see to it that as many American women as possible will be raped, mutilated, and beaten.

Is this logically consistent? No. Just recently Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez made the remark that she’d rather be morally correct than factually correct. She fails to realize that being factually correct is part of being moral. To use loose, sloppy, or fictitious “facts” to support something you think is ethically awesome is to undercut your own argument. Truth evidently is not part of her moral zeitgeist.

You see, a lack of logical consistency leads to divorcement from reality, and that leads to insanity. So we should step aside from Zacharias’ list to look at the three age-old Laws of Logic:


The Law of Identity
The Law of the Excluded Middle
The Law of Non-contradiction
The Law of Identity merely means that a thing is what it is and it isn’t anything else.  In other words, it’s unethical and deceitful to pull a Newspeak definition shift on people. Our language is a contract that we have with others in our society and we mustn’t breach that contract. Remember back during the post 9/11 Iraq war when American soldiers were court-martialed for making Muslim captors parade around nude with women’s panties on their heads? Remember that? It was a nasty, disrespectful, and un-American thing to do. But do you remember what the press called it? “Torture.”  That word has historically referred to the act of causing another person maximum pain either as punishment, or as inducement to spill secrets. Torture involved ripping out fingernails, pulling people apart on the rack, nailing them to crosses. Panty-hats don’t even come close.

The left has been majoring in language reassignment for decades.  Their favorite is to label absolutely anything a lie. Oh horrors! Trump said Obama had a 10-foot wall around his house and it’s only eight feet! Perhaps he should have crept up to the Obama house at midnight, toting a steel tape, and gotten an accurate measurement. But a lie?

The next of the laws of logic we need to look at is the Law of the Excluded Middle. Both the left and the right have failed to adhere to this and are making less and less sense as the days go by.  The Law of the Excluded Middle merely points out that in most issues there is no neutral.  If you take five-year-old children and you plug them into a public school system that never mentions God -- not in discussions of origins in science class, not in historical analysis, not in psychology classes, not in ethics discussions -- and you leave those kids there for 12-16 years, they have been taught, by default, but taught nevertheless, that God isn’t. He has been excised from their world. That is not neutral. If the only teachers a school employs are politically left of center, that’s not neutral. We fool ourselves if we think that news reporters and judges and pastors -– or imams -- are neutral. In fact, the clergy’s efforts to be neutral have sadly broken the church.

The last law is the Law of Non-contradiction. A statement cannot refute itself and be true, be logical.  The postmodern mantra, “There is no absolute truth!” -- usually said with great didactic gusto, is such a statement. “There is no absolute truth,” is an absolute statement and therefore argues against itself. How can one stay sane if one actually believes such tripe? One can’t. College professors love to play this dishonest shell game with their students. Slip ideas around fast enough, which is easy once ideas are distanced from their source, and you can convince anyone of anything. Do we wonder why our young people drink themselves through high school and college? Why the drug overdose problem is what it is? They are being driven to madness.

Let’s go back to Zacharias’ breakdown of truth. His second standard is empirical adequacy. You can’t find truth without facts. AOC doesn’t grasp that, but most of us do. From its inception the global warming farce was troubled by the lack of information. In order to know what the average temperature actually is we have to measure everywhere –- tops of mountains, middle of oceans, the steppes of Russia, the jungles of the Amazon. The temps also should be at ground level, not up in the stratosphere. And we need data from all four seasons, night and day, rain or shine. We need to factor in cloud cover, etc. Since most sampling stations are located in heavily populated areas, that variation has to be factored in as well. And then we need similar data from hundreds of years ago. The best we could do was computer models and they haven’t proven reliable. We need empirical adequacy to know what is going on here and we don’t have it. But the left plows on anyway and since they deny the existence of truth, I guess that isn’t difficult.

And what about Zacharias’ third criteria -- experiential relevance? What we actually observe in our own lives has to factor in to the concept of truth. I love the leftist canard that people are all basically good.  My experience has taught me that most people are capable of at least brief periods of being nice, but nice is a long way below good.  If we believe that all people are good, then we aren’t worried about MS13 gang members, ISIS terrorists, or pedophiles snatching our kids, because they’re all just misunderstood and they just want a better life. The left assumes that all people think like they do, and live according to their standards. But the illegal crime stats tell a different story. So how do you process such data when you start with original goodness instead of original sin?

I want to close with a standard of my own. Truth must line up with the Word of God because truth is God; it is embodied in the persons of the Trinity. The Father, the Son, and the Holy Spirit are all incapable of the lie -- in fact the head defecting angel, Lucifer is called “the Father of Lies.”  What God tells us about Himself, and therefore about truth, is the final arbiter, and right now I see a complete distancing of the Democrat party from anything even close to godliness. They booed Him three times at their last convention -– and then believed they could win the election. They have walked away from absolute truth and therefore from sensible policy and therefore from sanity. Without truth they cannot prevail -- I dare them to try.


More and more any foray into the news feels like a trip to Bedlam – rational thought is nowhere to be found; the inmates are screeching inanities, drooling at the mouth, and throwing excrement at anyone who dares to speak truth, at anyone who even dares to say the word “truth.” It’s not fair, however, to point out your opponents’ faults without some backup. So allow me.

Ravi Zacharias, world-famous Christian apologist and philosopher, addresses the issue of truth by breaking it down into three requirements:


Logical consistency
Empirical adequacy
Experiential relevance
Those are a good place to start, but they need some elaboration.  So, what is logical consistency?  Loosely speaking, it means that the argument makes sense -- like so many left-wing ideas don’t. Note the mess the rabid feminists are in having become bedfellows with the transgender crowd; now women have to compete with men pretending to be women. They have to compete in wrestling matches, soccer games, track meets. Women are not only being robbed of the chance to win, but are also likely to get hurt. But the feminazis are not walking away from their bad bargain, and so far they don’t seem to notice the even worse covenant they’ve made sidling up to Muslim activists, who will eventually see to it that as many American women as possible will be raped, mutilated, and beaten.

Is this logically consistent? No. Just recently Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez made the remark that she’d rather be morally correct than factually correct. She fails to realize that being factually correct is part of being moral. To use loose, sloppy, or fictitious “facts” to support something you think is ethically awesome is to undercut your own argument. Truth evidently is not part of her moral zeitgeist.

You see, a lack of logical consistency leads to divorcement from reality, and that leads to insanity. So we should step aside from Zacharias’ list to look at the three age-old Laws of Logic:


The Law of Identity
The Law of the Excluded Middle
The Law of Non-contradiction
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/01/the_left_vs_logic.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 22, 2019)

Busted: The shameful tactics used against the Covington Kids have a long history - 1/22/19 January 22, 2019The Left was following a script. This was no misunderstanding, it was a plan. More


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 22, 2019)

President Trump tweets support for defamed Covington kids - 1/22/19 January 22, 2019Can a White House invitation, complete with fast food, be far behind? More


----------



## nononono (Jan 22, 2019)

justified said:


> Try and not flatter yourself.  You voted for a guy who says stuff you would never say to your kids but may share with your best friends. You believe in his politics and your god demands that you follow along. But over and above everything, you are not a racist. You're sure of that.


*You have a dire problem with the TRUTH.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 22, 2019)

By playing this video you agree to Twitter's use of cookies

This use may include analytics, personalization, and ads.

Learn more

Ryan Saavedra 

*✔* @RealSaavedra 



Whoopi Goldberg on the media smearing the Covington Catholic boys: "So many people admitted they made snap judgments before all these other facts came in. ... Why is that? Why do we keep making the same mistake?"

Joy Behar: "Because we’re desperate to get Trump out of office."


 3,567


----------



## messy (Jan 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> 304  to  227
> Talk about reality, you people still can't deal.


Having a hard time knowing you’re in the substantial minority? 8.6 million! That’s no joke.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 22, 2019)

messy said:


> Having a hard time knowing you’re in the substantial minority? 8.6 million! That’s no joke.


Being in the minority pays in the USA, haven't you heard?
It is really a shame you gave up seats in the senate though.
I forget who votes on SCOTUS nominees?
How is RBG feeling these days?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 22, 2019)

I heard this earlier today, if it is ok to harass and threaten anyone in a MAGA hat, it should be cool to rape a chick or wearing sexy clothes.


----------



## espola (Jan 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> All filipinos are catholic.


Not surprised to see that you are wrong again.

If it makes you feel any better, I just got back from dropping off a contribution to the Salvation Army thrift store.


----------



## messy (Jan 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Being in the minority pays in the USA, haven't you heard?
> It is really a shame you gave up seats in the senate though.
> I forget who votes on SCOTUS nominees?
> How is RBG feeling these days?


None of that makes any sense. You’re babbling.
Much better to be white, anyway.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 22, 2019)

messy said:


> None of that makes any sense. You’re babbling.
> Much better to be white, anyway.


What part are you having trouble with?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 22, 2019)

*CNN’s Kirsten Powers: Covington Students Called Classmate ‘N***er’ with Hand Gesture*
EmailTwitter






Screenshot/CNN, NASA, Edit: BNN
22 Jan 20197,429

3:09
*CNN political analyst and USA Today columnist Kirsten Powers bizarrely claimed on Monday that Covington Catholic High School students referred to a black classmate as a racial slur with silent hand gestures to their harassers — who were actually saying the word.*
The alleged gesture occurred in the lead up to a confrontation between some of the school’s students and a Native American activist on the steps of the Lincoln Memorial during Friday’s March for Life event in Washington, D.C.


Initial video of a confrontation between Covington Catholic High School junior Nick Sandmann and Native American activist Nathan Phillips created a firestorm of controversy on social media, with both left and right-wing media observers accusing the student of racism. Sandmann, donning a red Make America Great Again baseball cap, is seen smiling as he stands in front of Phillips, an elder with the Omaha tribe, who is beating a drum close to his face. Some of Sandmann’s classmates were laughing and making hand gestures in what some say were attempts to make fun of Phillips.

However, additional footage paints a more complex picture of the events. In other videos shared to social media, members of the Black Hebrew Israelites — an ethnic-pride religious sect which has run afoul even of the far-left Southern Poverty Law Center — are seen verbally accosting the students, calling them “racist bastards,” “little dirty-ass crackers,” and “child-molesting faggots.”

The Black Hebrew Israelites also compare the students to dogs and hyenas and challenge them to a fight. At one point, as Powers notes,  the harassers shouted at the students: “Ya’ll got one n***er in the crowd!”

The CNN analyst then claims one of the two students who responded to the slur, held up one finger — in her mind, “apparently referring to the one black boy in the group.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 22, 2019)

*Instapundit Asks Why Are the Covington Kids Getting Different Treatment Than the Parkland Kids?*
streiff


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 22, 2019)

_POLITICS _
01/22/2019 01:44 pm ET *Updated* 50 minutes ago
*Covington Catholic Students In Blackface Underline Race Issues At Private School*
New allegations of racism have cropped up just as students and parents deny the last ones.
 
By Andy Campbell






On the weekend of a national holiday in celebration of Martin Luther King Jr. and his teachings, it was a group of white boys from an overwhelmingly white Catholic school in a 90-percent-white county in Kentucky who got the nation talking about broad themes in racism.

A confrontation between MAGA-hat-wearing students at Covington Catholic High School and a Native American sparked a nationwide conversation about racism, the symbolism of the “Make America great again” hat and what it means for a group of white kids to stand face to face with a dark-skinned man and mock, sneer and howl at him.

The teen most infamously involved in that scene, high school junior Nick Sandmann, hired a crisis management firm to pull him and his peers out of the deep end. He released a statement pointing to several black men who identified themselves as Hebrew Israelites and the Native American man, Nathan Phillips, as the real aggressors. A new, longer video of the incident went viral in tandem, and within hours, national media ― including HuffPost ― began walking back their takes, calling the incident “complicated” or characterizing Phillips as “confronting” the teens.

The backpedaling, too, would be short-lived, as new allegations of racism and intolerance from Covington Catholic students quickly surfaced.

No statement appeared to address, for example, a video showing students doing the “tomahawk chop” ― a chant and gesture adopted by the Atlanta Braves in the 1990s and decried as insensitive by Native Americans ever since ― toward Phillips as they surrounded him.

And on Monday, new denials were issued as (now deleted) videos dating back to 2011 surfaced featuring white Covington Catholic students appearing in blackface at their basketball games.

Some claiming to be former students said that the paint was a show of school spirit and part of a blackout theme at some games, with students wearing all black. The latter part appears to be true; video clips dating back to 2011 show that students wore all black (and some with black paint on their faces and bodies) during some basketball games and that the school hosted a multitude of theme nights at games.

What the denials fail to address is what Covington Catholic students ― young men who live in a county that is 91 percent white and go to a school whose staff appears to lack any diversity whatsoever ― may get few opportunities to reckon with: That white people wearing black paint on their faces is historically racist and offensive.

Fox News’ Laura Ingraham tweeted that President Donald Trump will meet with the Covington Catholic students, whom she characterized as being “threatened by the leftist internet mob.” (Other news outlets disputed her claim. CBS producer Fin Gomez tweeted Tuesday afternoon that a White House spokesman said there was no invitation and that the students were not scheduled to visit this week.)

As current and former students continue to reject the accusations, people have come forward with more stories of Covington students’ intolerance or violence. One man said on Twitter that he was harassed by Covington students for being gay, documentarian Arlen Parsa said that members of the community said there “is an ingrained sexism problem” at the school and quoted black students who said they got bullied there, and many on Twitter pointed to a recent news report detailing rape charges against former Covington Catholic basketball player Jacob Walter, 18, after a student was caught on video shouting, “It’s not rape if you enjoy it.”

Covington Catholic enrolls about 585 students and has 42 teachers, according to the Covington Diocese. Tuition for the 2018–19 school year was $7,950.

“I am sure the teachers at Covington Catholic are hard working people and they don’t deserve anyone’s scorn,” wrote Parsa on Twitter. “But the school itself needs to reckon with how ... a nearly all-white atmosphere can lead to, at the very least, ‘blind spots’ in these kids’ racial awareness.”

_This story has been updated _


----------



## messy (Jan 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What part are you having trouble with?


I think being proud of holding minority views is what this country is all about. And if they go too far and the law is broken, people go to jail.


----------



## nononono (Jan 22, 2019)

espola said:


> Not surprised to see that you are wrong again.
> 
> If it makes you feel any better, *I just got back from dropping off a contribution to the Salvation Army thrift store.*


*Now Spola is " Laundering " his stolen Golf Balls......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 22, 2019)

messy said:


> I think being proud of holding minority views is what this country is all about. And if they go too far and the law is broken, people go to jail.


Except white MAGA hat wearers, right?


----------



## nononono (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## justified (Jan 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I heard this earlier today, if it is ok to harass and threaten anyone in a MAGA hat, it should be cool to rape a chick or wearing sexy clothes.


You made that up. You shouldn't be throwing around the word rape. Bad call. 

It's not ok to harass someone just because they wear a MAGA hat. But wear that to your kids game on the weekend and no one will get near you.


----------



## justified (Jan 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Except white MAGA hat wearers, right?


You don't get it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 22, 2019)

Media
*‘Amateur hour’: Now it’s the NYT’s turn to issue a correction regarding Nathan Phillips*


----------



## messy (Jan 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Except white MAGA hat wearers, right?


Remind me...was he wearing the MAGA hat when he said that Mexico sends us its rapists, or when he said there were good people “on all sides of a white nationalist and Nazi march, or both? It’s a racist symbol.


----------



## Racist Joe (Jan 22, 2019)

Those lads did nothing you or I didn’t do in our youth. Get over yourselves you people.


----------



## espola (Jan 22, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> Those lads did nothing you or I didn’t do in our youth. Get over yourselves you people.


Speak for yourself.


----------



## messy (Jan 22, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> Those lads did nothing you or I didn’t do in our youth. Get over yourselves you people.


Nice new name. Basically same as the old name. I can’t believe you’re proud of it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 22, 2019)

messy said:


> Remind me...was he wearing the MAGA hat when he said that Mexico sends us its rapists, or when he said there were good people “on all sides of a white nationalist and Nazi march, or both? It’s a racist symbol.


Racism is all in your mind.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 22, 2019)

messy said:


> Nice new name. Basically same as the old name. I can’t believe you’re proud of it.


You aren't very bright for a multi millionaire genius, are you.


----------



## messy (Jan 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You aren't very bright for a multi millionaire genius, are you.


You think I’m a genius? I’m not.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 22, 2019)

messy said:


> It’s a racist symbol.


Just because you say so?


----------



## Racist Joe (Jan 22, 2019)

messy said:


> Nice new name. Basically same as the old name. I can’t believe you’re proud of it.


I’m proud of every white hat I own.


----------



## espola (Jan 22, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Just because you say so?


But t worked so hard to make it so.


----------



## messy (Jan 22, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Just because you say so?


Nope. That’s not why. Again, was Trump wearing it when he said that Mexico sends us rapists? Or when he said, referring to the white nationalist and Nazi marchers, “there were good people on all sides?” Or was he wearing the hat when he said both those comments?


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 22, 2019)

@legend , you OK? Did Messy put you on time out?


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 22, 2019)

messy said:


> Nope. That’s not why. Again, was Trump wearing it when he said that Mexico sends us rapists? Or when he said, referring to the white nationalist and Nazi marchers, “there were good people on all sides?” Or was he wearing the hat when he said both those comments?


I honestly don't know. I doubt that President Trump put much thought into if he was to wear a MAGA hat or not based on what he was going to say. Half the time he is winging it anyway. You are trying so hard to see something that is not there...


----------



## Racist Joe (Jan 22, 2019)

The President wears any hat he wants. I wear one of my white hats when I get together with my social club buddies around the fire as they do too.


----------



## Fact (Jan 22, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> The President wears any hat he wants. I wear one of my white hats when I get together with my social club buddies around the fire as they do too.


Geez you really are a sorry sack.  When you act the way you do, the message is lost moron.


----------



## Racist Joe (Jan 22, 2019)

Fact said:


> Geez you really are a sorry sack.  When you act the way you do, the message is lost moron.


The _fact_ is you people can’t handle the truth.


----------



## messy (Jan 22, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> The _fact_ is you people can’t handle the truth.


I think Fact is one of you people, but he may be a sane righty. They’ve all divorced themselves from the Trump nuts.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 22, 2019)

Mr Phillips no like pale face, heap big mad pale face stole land.

‘Color me shocked’! New reporting suggests Nathan Phillips is an even worse guy than you thought
5 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/sarahd-313035/2019/01/22/color-me-shocked-new-reporting-suggests-nathan-phillips-is-an-even-worse-guy-than-you-thought/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjf3M6jkoPgAhVM4qwKHfIADTsQlO8DMAN6BAgMEBE&usg=AOvVaw29gC-NgrYXdpWOslpSSBL8


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 22, 2019)

*Cher: 'No One Is Safe in Trump’s America Unless' They're White or Wearing a MAGA Hat*



_





Neilson Barnard/Getty Images
JUSTIN CARUSO 23 Jan 2019 
*Pop star and celebrity activist Cher informed her social media followers Tuesday that only white people, members of President Donald Trump’s family, and people in MAGA hats are “safe in Trump’s America.”*_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2019)

Gotta love towel heads.

‘Shame on you’: Rep. Ilhan Omar defends the Black Hebrew Israelites from the Covington Catholic students
2 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/gregp-3534/2019/01/23/shame-on-you-rep-ilhan-omar-defends-the-black-hebrew-israelites-from-the-covington-catholic-students/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwijneL4-oPgAhULRqwKHfLzAmQQlO8DMAB6BAgMEAU&usg=AOvVaw3h5Fbz8jLdED-dPY3hvjKF&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2019)

How's that unchecked muslim immigration going?

 

Jail for Oxford Gang Who Violently Raped Unconscious Schoolgirl
4 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/europe/2019/01/23/oxford-violent-rape-gang-jailed/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwid-6by-4PgAhVFY6wKHSHYDMMQlO8DMAF6BAgNEAk&usg=AOvVaw2isM9PCwSYw1uYI0NZv0IF&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2019)

I love crazy injuns,

Nathan Phillips Tried to Disrupt Catholic Mass by Chanting, Beating Drum
7 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/01/22/nathan-phillips-tried-to-disrupt-catholic-mass-by-chanting-beating-drum/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwid-6by-4PgAhVFY6wKHSHYDMMQlO8DMAN6BAgNEBE&usg=AOvVaw3mwQYos84Y6uIPvWZ-kJ4c


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2019)

JANUARY 23, 2019
*The Ultimate Irony of the 'Native American Elder' and the MAGA Hat Kids*
By Selwyn Duke
This past weekend’s big news was a big media frame-up of kids and the beating of a leftist drum by a little Indian. There’s no need now to elaborate on how the Covington Catholic High School students may end up being 2019’s most unfairly maligned group; their innocence has already been established. But suffice it to say that with video-recording devices ubiquitous today — and with incidents such as last Friday’s Lincoln Memorial affair shot by multiple people from many angles — if there’s no footage of something that allegedly happened there, it didn’t happen, period.







Source: Twitter

What did happen was that Talking Bull (Nathan Phillips), a professional agitator and American Indian separatist, was given a forum in which to spew nonsensical ideas. Here’s a prime example: “I heard them [the students] saying ‘build the wall, build that wall,’” he said,” as _Vibe_ reported. “This is indigenous land. We’re not supposed to have walls here. Before anyone came here there were no walls….”

(Actually, the Indians built plenty of walls, as old ruins attest.)

But something occurs to me here: If the Indians had effective border security, perhaps they wouldn’t have been overrun and conquered.

So, what’s the message? “We lost the continent…and we can show you how to lose it, too!”?

Talking Bull followed up his anti-wall blather by adding that American Indians “never even had prisons,” either.

Well, most of them also didn’t have the wheel, a written language or anything beyond stone tools. What’s the point?

Mine is this: We all could conceivably wax romantic about our primitive ancestors’ days. Yet it’s silly. I don’t want to live as my savage European forebears did in, let’s say, 500 B.C. any more than Talking Bull desires to live as American Indians did in 1500 A.D. Typical of activists, Talking Bull is all talk.

It’s reminiscent of an old _Sanford and Son_ episode in which the Lamont character, claiming embrace of his African roots, dons a dashiki and assumes an African name (video below). To the show’s credit, it later illustrated how he knew nothing about African traditions and was just childishly playing African.





Likewise, Talking Bull & Co., with their ceremonial pipes and drums, are merely playing Indians and Indians. Had Western civilization never existed and the dreaded white man not ever arrived on these shores, the Indians would still be living a stone-age lifestyle. The “noble savage” suckers may romanticize this, but neither they nor Talking Bull want any part of it. They could withdraw into the wilderness and live like the Sentinalese, but they don’t. They love our modern conveniences, luxuries and prosperity too much.

In truth, we all had ancestors who once were conquered or colonized. And the European tribes subdued by the Romans surely had many of the same complaints today’s grievance groups do: that their cultures were being trampled, their values eviscerated. Yet should we lament those Roman conquests and demonize Italians?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2019)

This is your boogey man, what a bunch of pussy cowards you people are.
Too funny.


Here's What Covington's Nick Sandmann Had to Say About His Encounter With Native American Activist

Leah Barkoukis


People Are Fuming That Savannah Guthrie Granted Covington Student an Interview
Cortney O'Brien

 New York Passes Extreme Abortion Legislation on the Anniversary of Roe v. Wade 
Lauretta Brown


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2019)

How's that unchecked towel head immigration going?

*Ilhan Omar Smears Covington Catholic Boys, Defends Hate Group That Attacked Them *
By Ryan Saavedra


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2019)

Fact said:


> Geez you really are a sorry sack.  When you act the way you do, the message is lost moron.


You do know this is not me?
Fries has a crush of Sheriff Joe and stole my avatar.
Wise up.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How's that unchecked towel head immigration going?
> 
> *Ilhan Omar Smears Covington Catholic Boys, Defends Hate Group That Attacked Them *
> By Ryan Saavedra


Suckers like sound bite media.  All fun and games until fake news gets somebody killed.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 23, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> Those lads did nothing you or I didn’t do in our youth. Get over yourselves you people.


Fries U!! What a deal!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> New York Passes Extreme Abortion Legislation on the Anniversary of Roe v. Wade
> Lauretta Brown


Gosnell worshippers.


----------



## Fact (Jan 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This is your boogey man, what a bunch of pussy cowards you people are.
> Too funny.
> 
> 
> ...


Sandmann is a very well composed young man. I made a point of listening to his interview and regardless of whether he was coached or not, his composure is impressive.  His parents must be very proud.  Too bad Phillips is such a loser and his lies were exposed. Unfortunately The Today Show is granting him ANOTHER opportunity to respond.  But that’s the liberal media.


----------



## Fact (Jan 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You do know this is not me?
> Fries has a crush of Sheriff Joe and stole my avatar.
> Wise up.


As if you are any better?

Just like you, I like to jump to the wrong conclusion.


----------



## messy (Jan 23, 2019)

Fact said:


> Sandmann is a very well composed young man. I made a point of listening to his interview and regardless of whether he was coached or not, his composure is impressive.  His parents must be very proud.  Too bad Phillips is such a loser and his lies were exposed. Unfortunately The Today Show is granting him ANOTHER opportunity to respond.  But that’s the liberal media.


The liberal media who was in discussions with this firm: https://www.runswitchpr.com/
to make sure that smirking MAGA hat wearing kid got a nice, one-on-one platform.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2019)

Fact said:


> As if you are any better?
> 
> Just like you, I like to jump to the wrong conclusion.


So, we are even then.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2019)

I bet she would fall off of her camel if she knew she was next to a Jew.


US News
*‘Shame on you’: Rep. Ilhan Omar defends the Black Hebrew Israelites from the Covington Catholic students; UPDATE: DELETED *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2019)

Too Funny,

Zoe Tillman 

*✔* @ZoeTillman 




NEW: Rep. Sheila Jackson Lee intends to resign as chair of the Congressional Black Caucus Foundation, after being named in a lawsuit accusing her of retaliating against a staffer who planned to sue the CBCF over an alleged rape by a former CBCF employee https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/darrensands/sheila-jackson-lee-congressional-black-caucus-foundation …


 365 
8:42 AM - Jan 23, 2019


*Sheila Jackson Lee Is To Step Down As Chair Of The Congressional Black Caucus Foundation*
Jackson Lee was recently named in a lawsuit alleging that she unlawfully fired a young woman who planned to pursue legal action against the CBCF. Jackson Lee denies any retaliation took place.

buzzfeednews.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2019)

*Is it me or has the left totally lost it over a baby faced 16 year old Trump supporting catholic at a pro-life rally?*

BREITBART


*Michael Rapaport Triggered By Covington Students: ‘Catholic School Cucks,’ ‘C*cksuckers’*
EmailTwitter






Matt Winkelmeyer/Getty Images for Entertainment Weekly
23 Jan 20191,266

1:53
*Actor Michael Rapaport went on a vulgar tirade against the Covington Catholic High School students, calling them “MAGA hat-wearing sh*t stains.”*

“You see the video of these Catholic school teenage fuckboys? Handjobs. Harassing, getting in the face of these Native American people,” Michael Rapaport said in a video.


----------



## nononono (Jan 23, 2019)

messy said:


> None of that makes any sense. You’re babbling.
> Much better to be white, anyway.


*I now know YOUR skin colors......*

*Green...with a Yellow stripe down your back.*

*Green brought on by Envy and Jealousy !*
*Yellow because you are a Cowardly Lemming.*

*You are a spineless Democratic Troll who most likely pisses his pants*
*when confronted in person on issues you manipulate yourself in private on.*


----------



## justified (Jan 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Is it me or has the left totally lost it over a baby faced 16 year old Trump supporting catholic at a pro-life rally?*
> 
> BREITBART
> 
> ...


Yes it is you shit for brains because you can't read the signs. You've never experienced racism, it doesn't affect you, you can't understand it, you're in denial, it's not your problem. But you still won't wear your MAGA hat to your kids game. You're ashamed.


----------



## nononono (Jan 23, 2019)

messy said:


> You think I’m a genius? I’m not.


*You aren't even mediocre ...............Whale waste is above you.*


----------



## nononono (Jan 23, 2019)

justified said:


> Yes it is you shit for brains because you can't read the signs. You've never experienced racism, it doesn't affect you, you can't understand it, you're in denial, it's not your problem. But you still won't wear your MAGA hat to your kids game. You're ashamed.


*What do YOU call what YOU do Daily here on this Forum to WHITE ( Caucasian ) people....!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2019)

All you libs, consider yourself triggered.

CNN’s Rye: MAGA Hats as ‘Maddening,’ ‘Triggering’ as a KKK Hood


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2019)

Just can't make this shit up,

BREITBART


*MSNBC’s Matthews Wonders if Kamala Harris Will Appeal to Black Voters — ‘Is She Seen as African-American?’*
EmailTwitter

23 Jan 201992

1:06


Monday on MSNBC’s “Hardball,” host Chris Matthews wondered aloud if Sen. Kamala Harris (D-CA) will appeal to black voters in the 2020 presidential election due to her being mixed Jamaican and Tamil Indian.


“Is she seen as African-American?” Matthews asked Democratic strategist Jamal Simmons about Harris after pointing out how her campaign color scheme copied Shirley Chisholm’s when she became the first major-party black candidate to run for president.


Simmons responded, “Yes, she’s African-American. … She’s really planting her feet in the African-American community and I think she’s going to be a very strong candidate. Now, Cory Booker is also going to do the same thing.”

“Is he running? He’s another B, where is he?” Matthews interrupted. “One of the Bs, and he’s not in there. When’s he coming in?”

(h/t Mediaite)


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 23, 2019)

I know a lot of people are tired of hearing about the Covington high school kids and Nathan Phillips, the Native American who drummed in one of their faces.

I'll say this:

There have been some apologies, it's true, but what's astonished even me -- and I'm pretty cynical -- is the extent to which the media has dug in and stuck to an obviously false story.—Tom Woods


----------



## justified (Jan 23, 2019)

nononono said:


> *What do YOU call what YOU do Daily here on this Forum to WHITE ( Caucasian ) people....!*


Teachable moments.


----------



## nononono (Jan 23, 2019)

justified said:


> Teachable moments.


*Racism ....Sleazeball !*


----------



## Racist Joe (Jan 23, 2019)

They’re all just hats. I have them all. What the big deal you people.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 23, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> They’re all just hats. I have them all. What the big deal you people.


Fries U!! What a deal!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2019)

…NBC Pens Fake News About Gay Valedictorian’s Banned ‘Covington’ Speech…

…Wrong School


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> They’re all just hats. I have them all. What the big deal you people.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2019)

Revealed: Nathan Phillips’ Discharge Papers Released... And He Was AWOL a LOT


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2019)

This is the little boy you queer baits are afraid of?

I can't say that it surprises me though.

What a hoot.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2019)

It's a good these thugs weren't white.
Gotta love black nationalism.


*Hebrew Israelites See Divine Intervention in Lincoln Memorial ConfrontationHebrew Israelites See Divine Intervention in Lincoln Memorial Confrontation*

Members of the Hebrew Israelites demonstrating in Washington in November. The Hebrew Israelites do not have physical churches, with most of their work being done on streets.CreditWin Mcnamee/Getty Images





Image

	
	
		
		
	


	




Members of the Hebrew Israelites demonstrating in Washington in November. The Hebrew Israelites do not have physical churches, with most of their work being done on streets.CreditCreditWin Mcnamee/Getty Images
By John Eligon


Jan. 23, 2019
They are sidewalk ministers who use confrontation as their gospel.

Hebrew Israelites practice a theology that says God’s chosen ones — black, Hispanic and Native American people — have strayed and need to be led back to righteousness.

So they post up on street corners in big cities, usually in predominantly black communities, wearing flashy garb — purple shirts or black robes, for instance. They shout, use blunt and sometimes offensive language, and gamely engage in arguments aimed at drawing listeners near.

The attention-grabbing tactics of five of their followers at the Lincoln Memorial on Friday resulted in spectacular consequences. The fringe theology landed in the national spotlight after a viral video surfaced of a group of black Hebrew Israelites profanely clashing with dozens of mostly white Catholic schoolboys wearing “Make America Great Again” caps. That video emerged only after shorter clips posted online showing a confrontation between the students and a Native American elder initially led to heavy criticism of the students.

For the Hebrew Israelites, it was a divine opportunity. Ordinarily, those approached by the group quickly rush by. Though they have been name-checked by Kendrick Lamar in a rap called “Yah,” they have also been denounced by others as a hate group. Provocation is their outreach method of choice. And provoke they did.

sign up here_ to have the Race/Related newsletter delivered weekly to your inbox.]_

The Hebrew Israelites do not have physical churches, with most of their work being done on streets. But the internet is also an integral part of their efforts, and they regularly post their street sermons on YouTube.

If their interaction with the Catholic students seemed like an expression of bigotry toward white people, some of their most vile language is reserved for black people in the communities where they preach.



Image
*Listen to ‘The Daily’: The Confrontation at the Lincoln Memorial*
How an encounter between high school students and a Native American man became an explosive political moment.

“It’ll get to them,” he said. “It’ll permeate their minds. As long as the full message is up there, it’s a great thing.”

But what Mr. Yasharahla might view as great, others call something else: hate.

The Southern Poverty Law Center, which tracks extremist groups, categorized at least 80 groups nationwide that follow Hebrew Israelite theology as hate groups. They account for about a third of the organizations that [URL='https://www.splcenter.org/fighting-hate/extremist-files/ideology/black-nationalist']the center considered black nationalist groups in 2017.

in an interview broadcast on Wednesday.

To many black people, Hebrew Israelites are a harmless part of their communities, said Todd Boyd, a professor of race and pop culture at the University of Southern California in Los Angeles, one of many cities where the group can be seen working the streets. More alarming to many African Americans, he said, is “seeing a white guy in a ‘Make America Great Again’
[/URL]


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 24, 2019)

The Left's War against White Males
JEANNIE DEANGELIS
While making heroes of illegals and anti-American agitators, social justice warriors on the left are more emboldened than ever to condemn Caucasian Ch...
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/01/the_lefts_war_against_white_males.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 24, 2019)

The Democratic Party Is Alienated from and Hates the USA
E. JEFFREY LUDWIG
Just look at how Democrats treat the Pledge of Allegiance.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/01/the_democratic_party_is_alienated_from_and_hates_the_usa.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 24, 2019)

When did patriotism become racism?
JANUARY 24, 2019
When did it become a racist act to wear a hat that reads, "Make America Great Again"?
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/01/when_did_patriotism_become_racism.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 24, 2019)

The Ultimate Irony of the 'Native American Elder' and the MAGA Hat Kids
This past weekend’s big news was a big media frame-up of kids and the beating of a leftist drum by a little Indian. There’s no need now to elaborate o...
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/01/the_ultimate_irony_of_the_native_american_elder_and_the_maga_hat_kids.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 24, 2019)

Social Media
*‘She’s NEVER identified with Black people.’ Tariq Nasheed BLASTS Kamala Harris, compares her to Rachel Dolezal and ROFLMAO *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 24, 2019)

This is why you shouldn't give fire water to injuns,


US News
*WATCH: Newly surfaced Nathan Phillips video: ‘I’m a Vietnam Vet,’ ‘I was in theater’*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 24, 2019)

1st liar doesn't stand a chance,


*Breitbart*
*NBC, Nathan Phillips Spread Fake News About Service Claims

Guthrie: ’I Don’t Believe’ You Ever Called Yourself Vietnam Vet…

…Phillips, Last Year: ’I’m a Vietnam Vet’*

NBC’s Savannah Guthrie and Nathan Phillips were both caught misleading Today Show viewers about how he has portrayed his service record Thursday morning


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 24, 2019)

This bitch sounds like that other bitch justified.


*Alyssa Milano: Everyone in a MAGA Hat ‘Identifies with an Ideology of White Supremacy and Misogyny’*
6,487


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 24, 2019)

*Watch: Actress Gina Rodriguez Breaks Down in Tears Apologizing for ‘Anti-Black’ Comments*
EmailTwitter






The CW
23 Jan 2019485

3:43
*Actress Gina Rodriguez broke down in tears during a Tuesday interview while responding to a claim that “a lot of blacks felt” like she was “coming against [them]” after comments she made during a discussion panel in November of 2018 regarding pay disparities between white, black, Asian, and Latina women.*
““I get so petrified … talking about equal pay, especially when you look at the intersectional aspect of it,” she said at the time. “White women get paid more than black women, and black women get paid more than Asian women, Asian women get paid more than Latina women, and it’s like a very scary space to step into.”


Her comments were slammed and Rodriguez joined SiriusXM’s _Sway in the Morning_ to speak with hosts Sway Calloway and Tracy G. to promote her latest film, _Miss Bala,_ and to clear the air.
WATCH (relevant portion begins at 11:58):








Transcript below.

TRACY G: So Gina, with now these conversations, we’ve heard you speak out on behalf of equality, for women’s rights, racially, have you been able to make sense with the backlash that you got last year when, you know, you made a comment, and this was speaking about intersectional femininity — I mean feminism, excuse me — and how black women, black actresses tend to make more than Asian actresses, and Asian actresses tend to make more than more than Latina actresses, and a lot of blacks felt like the comparison wasn’t fair and that you were coming against us.

GINA RODRIGUEZ: So, I never said actresses. I wasn’t speaking about my industry. I was speaking about — I always find it difficult to talk about equal pay as a woman who makes a substantial amount of money. As somebody who came from poverty, to now the amount of money that I get paid, it doesn’t feel right that I’m the one talking about it because I’m just so damned grateful. to then be on a panel with women that I respect and admire and us talk about a subject that I find very difficult to talk about, I was, what I was saying, was that when we talk about equal pay we have to talk about intersectionality because we all must rise.

TRACY G: Yeah.

GINA RODRIGUEZ: And so, the backlash was devastating to say the least, because —

TRACY G: Take your time.

SWAY CALLOWAY: Take your time with it, Gina.

GINA RODRIGUEZ: — because, this is also my first, okay, I got this. Because the black community was the only community I looked towards. Growing up, we didn’t have many Latino shows, and the black community made me feel like I was seen. So to get anti-black, saying that I’m anti-family. My father is dark-skinned. He’s Afro-Latino, and my cousins are. Puerto Ricans are African and Spaniard, so it’s in my blood. So it was really devastating to me, and I know my heart. I know what I meant, and I really wish that we weren’t living in a culture where we’re clickbait, because I have never said anything controversial about anybody. Because if anything, the black community is my community. As Latinos, we have black Latinos. Like that is what we are.

The actresses comments about racial pay disparities were slammed as “anti-black” and the _Jane the Virgin _star continues to take heat.

Rodriguez called for unity during her interview Wednesday — which she did not qualify — between blacks and Hispanics in light of an American social hierarchy she described as “intersectional.”

“The last thing I want to do is put two underrepresented groups against each other,” said Rodriguez. “Our unification is what is our rise. Our unification is what’s going to allow both of our communities to continue to flourish.”

Earlier in the interview, Rodriguez said, “As we all know, here in America, to assimilate is to hopefully not be targeted.”

In November of 2018, Rodriguez joined actresses Eva Longoria, Rosario Dawson, Zoe Saldana, and America Ferrera in the streets of Miami to campaign for then-Sen. Bill Nelson (D-FL). Despite using Barack Obama’s 2008 presidential campaign — “Si se puede” and “Yes we can” — to rally Floridians, Nelson was defeated by then-Gov. Rick Scott (R-FL


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 24, 2019)

*Nathan Phillips Lies So Much That Even the Washington Post Can’t Defend Him*
streiff

The man couldn’t pick Truth out of a two-man line up


----------



## messy (Jan 24, 2019)

Does anybody know why Trump didn’t demand the money for the wall back when he had both houses of Congress? Why didn’t he try to keep his campaign promise? Obviously the Dems weren’t going to give it to him.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 24, 2019)

messy said:


> Does anybody know why Trump didn’t demand the money for the wall back when he had both houses of Congress? Why didn’t he try to keep his campaign promise? Obviously the Dems weren’t going to give it to him.


Obvi!


----------



## espola (Jan 24, 2019)

messy said:


> Does anybody know why Trump didn’t demand the money for the wall back when he had both houses of Congress? Why didn’t he try to keep his campaign promise? Obviously the Dems weren’t going to give it to him.


T could have pushed the R lame ducks in the House to pass the bill as a "don't let the screen door hit you" act in November 2018.


----------



## messy (Jan 24, 2019)

espola said:


> T could have pushed the R lame ducks in the House to pass the bill as a "don't let the screen door hit you" act in November 2018.


Or before. Why not a year ago?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 24, 2019)

espola said:


> T could have pushed the R lame ducks in the House to pass the bill as a "don't let the screen door hit you" act in November 2018.


Sure, the retiring ones.


----------



## messy (Jan 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sure, the retiring ones.


You need to get over what happened in 11/18. Elections have consequences.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 24, 2019)

messy said:


> You need to get over what happened in 11/18. Elections have consequences.


I really don't care about the midterm, but if we get another supreme and at least keep the senate in 2020 I will be happy and with the trash you people have running Trump might just get his 2nd term.


----------



## nononono (Jan 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Social Media
> *‘She’s NEVER identified with Black people.’ Tariq Nasheed BLASTS Kamala Harris, compares her to Rachel Dolezal and ROFLMAO *



*The most telling interview about Kamala Harris was last night on*
*the Rachel Madcow show.....Rachel Madcow tried to quietly expose*
*the absolutely corrupt practices that went on when she was District Attorney*
*in Poop City.....And THAT is just one of THOUSANDS of Criminal *
*actions this Fake ( What ever she is ) Presidential wanna be has looming*
*in her multiple closets !*
*Oh the Willie Brown Scandals are going to take her to the ground and she*
*will NOT be able to put those behind her.....*
*What she did in Poop City with Willie Brown will make ALL of the accusations*
*hurled at Trump look like kindergarten scandals....*
*And that does not even include what she did as California's AG !*


----------



## nononono (Jan 24, 2019)

messy said:


> You need to get over what happened in 11/18. Elections have consequences.


*Oh yes they do.....*
*Mr " Messy " Financial....Yes they do !*

*LA County Voter roles are being purged of the FAKE voters *
*at this moment.....Then it's off to OC County !*

*The Democrats are as Crooked as your lies about your personal*
*financial endeavors.*

*Very Crooked !*


----------



## messy (Jan 24, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Oh yes they do.....*
> *Mr " Messy " Financial....Yes they do !*
> 
> *LA County Voter roles are being purged of the FAKE voters *
> ...


The reason you live here in So Cal is because you like being around the smart, progressive people who run this place and therefore make your life better. You're welcome.


----------



## nononono (Jan 24, 2019)

messy said:


> The reason you live here in So Cal is because you like being around the smart, progressive people who run this place and therefore make your life better. You're welcome.


*Oh " Messy " Financial.......*
*Puhlease define " Progressive as YOU see it...*
*I'd really like for YOU to bare you timid soul of the TRUTH.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Nathan Phillips Lies So Much That Even the Washington Post Can’t Defend Him*
> streiff
> 
> The man couldn’t pick Truth out of a two-man line up


Chief Spreading Bull is a pussy and a liar.
He could have stood up to the "Black Israelites" when they mocked him for worshiping antelopes and bears, but he went after a bunch of teenage kids because he didnt have the sack to shove his drum in a grown man's face.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 24, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Chief Spreading Bull is a pussy and a liar.
> He could have stood up to the "Black Israelites" when they mocked him for worshiping antelopes and bears, but he went after a bunch of teenage kids because he didnt have the sack to shove his drum in a grown man's face.


Evil little bastard isn’t he?  Recon Ranger was it?


----------



## messy (Jan 24, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Evil little bastard isn’t he?  Recon Ranger was it?


LOL.  You always talk like a punk. A poor punk, but a punk.


----------



## nononono (Jan 24, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Chief Spreading Bull is a pussy and a liar.
> He could have stood up to the "Black Israelites" when they mocked him for worshiping antelopes and bears, but he went after a bunch of teenage kids because he didnt have the sack to shove his drum in a grown man's face.



*Ahhhh.....The refreshing TRUTH !*

*Something the Democrats avoid like the plague.*

*Thanks.....*


----------



## Fact (Jan 24, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Evil little bastard isn’t he?  Recon Ranger was it?


I hope that if my kids or grandchildren are ever in the military, they get this same awesome position!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 24, 2019)

Fact said:


> I hope that if my kids or grandchildren are ever in the military, they get this same awesome position!


Me too.  That way they’ll know the difference between the two.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 24, 2019)

messy said:


> LOL.  You always talk like a punk. A poor punk, but a punk.


Oh please chicken hawk.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 24, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Oh please chicken hawk.


Iz got a 2fer,

chick·en hawk
[chicken hawk]

informal
an older man who seeks younger men or boys as sexual partners.

informal
a person who speaks out in support of war yet has avoided active military service.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Iz got a 2fer,
> 
> chick·en hawk
> [chicken hawk]
> ...


Scrabble.


----------



## messy (Jan 24, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Oh please chicken hawk.


Projecting again. You us that military talk and you sound like a punk.


----------



## espola (Jan 24, 2019)

messy said:


> Or before. Why not a year ago?


My thought was that t didn't want to disturb the electoral waters before the Nov 18 vote, but after that, there was no reason to hold back.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 24, 2019)

messy said:


> Projecting again. You us that military talk and you sound like a punk.


Easy for you to say.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 24, 2019)

messy said:


> Projecting again. You us that military talk and you sound like a punk.


Your feathers gettin’ ruffled


----------



## messy (Jan 24, 2019)

espola said:


> My thought was that t didn't want to disturb the electoral waters before the Nov 18 vote, but after that, there was no reason to hold back.


I assume that, knowing how blind and stupid his supporters are, he knew he couldn’t get one from the GOP House so he didn’t ask.
Now he can blame Pelosi and the Dems and his mob will support it. I don’t think it’s working, although Fox News is trying.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 24, 2019)

messy said:


> You need to get over what happened in 11/18. Elections have consequences.


The blue smear


----------



## messy (Jan 24, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The blue smear


8.6 million more. America normalizing.


----------



## messy (Jan 24, 2019)

Trump has lost on the wall  so now he will pull the "national emergency" stunt.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 24, 2019)

Maybe t can get Melania to call Pelosi and work this all out, someone with balls. Pelosi has t by the short hairs and t can't move (for fear of making Coulter mad). t, like his emotionally stunted followers, can't deal with strong women.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 24, 2019)

messy said:


> 8.6 million more. America normalizing.


That's a big blue smear!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Maybe t can get Melania to call Pelosi and work this all out, someone with balls. Pelosi has t by the short hairs and t can't move (for fear of making Coulter mad). t, like his emotionally stunted followers, can't deal with strong women.


There you go.  Stand behind your women whiskers.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 24, 2019)

messy said:


> The reason you live here in So Cal is because you like being around the smart, progressive people who run this place and therefore make your life better. You're welcome.


Your arrogance knows no bounds...why?
What a petty little turd you are.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 24, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> There you go.  Stand behind your women whiskers.


The funny thing is you can't even fathom how deeply your statement proves my point, you just step in it. You are as dumb as rumor has it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The funny thing is you can't even fathom how deeply your statement proves my point, you just step in it. You are as dumb as rumor has it.


Your point was big balled women working things out.  I just agreed with you whiskers.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 24, 2019)

messy said:


> The reason you live here in So Cal is because you like being around the smart, progressive people who run this place and therefore make your life better. You're welcome.


You tell’um Finance boy!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 24, 2019)

messy said:


> Trump has lost on the wall  so now he will pull the "national emergency" stunt.


You actually build walls to avoid national emergencies.  Hence the existing walls.  chicken hawks miss that point.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 24, 2019)

messy said:


> 8.6 million more. America normalizing.


Lolololololol!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 24, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You tell’um Finance boy!!


These people are pretty impressive, just ask em.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> These people are pretty impressive, just ask em.


Messy reminds of Trump.  Both real estate magnates.  Kek!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 24, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Messy reminds of Trump.  Both real estate magnates.  Kek!


I am sure they know a lot of the same people.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 24, 2019)

*David Horowitz: 'White Privilege' Is a Racist Idea*



_





Mark Dixon / Wikimedia Commons
DAVID HOROWITZ 24 Jan 2019 
*Across the country, re-education sessions are routinely held in businesses, professional offices, medical schools, universities, and even kindergartens. Their purpose is to teach the un-woke about the evils of “white privilege,” and make white people who participate uncomfortable about their skin color.*
Whites are to own up to the fact that regardless of their intentions, beliefs, behaviors or status in life, they are elite participants in a racist system that oppresses “people of color,” and are so merely because they are white.


But discrimination on the basis of skin color has been outlawed in this country for more than 60 years. One might reasonably ask, “WTF is white privilege”?

Here’s my politically incorrect answer: White privilege is the gift of being the only racial/ethnic group on the planet which it is okay to single out for abuse.

Indeed, such abuse is obligatory for all who regard themselves as “woke,” and who aspire to promote “social justice.”


This is a category that includes the media, the popular culture, the educational system, and such shapers of public opinion as Don Lemon; Joy Ann Reid; Joy Behar; Brian Stelter; Rachel Maddow; the editorial boards and reporters of the New York Times and the Washington Post; and the Democratic Party.

“White privilege” is the privilege of being regarded as untrustworthy, prejudiced, and blind to the injustices one’s skin color is said to inflict.

“White privilege” is the privilege of being damned for alleged racist public safety measures like like “Stop and Frisk” policies, and also the often imaginary crimes of one’s alleged ancestors.

Thus, it is fashionable in today’s political culture to seek reparations for slavery from Americans whose ancestors never owned slaves, were not even in the country at the time, and were oppressed themselves in ethnic and religious ghettos across the globe. Reparations for slavery are also sought from the descendants of Union soldiers who gave their lives to abolish slavery.


White privilege is the privilege of being held responsible for slavery when white America accounted for a small proportion of the African slave trade globally, which was mainly run by “people of color,” while white America led the world in abolishing slavery, an institution that still exists in non-white Africa today.

Our country is now facing a national political crisis over borders because of the poverty and oppression caused by the corrupt politics and leftist economies of Central and South America, which has prompted their citizens to break into our country illegally.

Conditions in the resource-rich southern hemisphere are so bad that 20 million of its residents have already broken the law to violate our sovereignty, bankrupt our social services and educational systems, and fill our jails.

And yet according to the left, to seek a wall to stem this flood is white racism.

As a top Democratic strategist put it recently, “Building a wall says: ‘If you’re brown turn around.”

Such twisted logic would also provide an excuse to open our borders to the world’s Islamic terrorists, who have killed hundreds of thousands of mainly “brown” victims since 9/11.

Here is how the social justice website, Tolerance.org, which is run by the Southern Poverty Law Center, explains the invisible powers of “white privilege” to its target audience of K-12 teachers:

It seems logical that a person should have the chance to prove themselves individually before they are judged. It’s supposedly an American ideal. But it’s a privilege often not granted to people of color — with dire consequences. For example, programs like New York City’s now-abandoned ‘Stop and Frisk’ policy target a disproportionate number of black and Latinx [sic] people.

“Stop and Frisk” was originally a New York law enforcement policy designed to make random checks for concealed weapons, and thus to prevent potential armed robberies and homicides. It was instituted by conservative Republicans and subsequently “abandoned” by left-wing Democrats as “racist.”

To make “Stop and Frisk” a racial issue, its opponents inevitably leave out its specifics, including the profiles of the individuals whom the police target for searches. Like all analyses generated by identity politics enthusiasts, the Tolerance.org explanation eliminates details like the motivations for the policies, and the characteristics of their applications. It thus obscures from view all the actions of individuals that might account for the disproportionate number of blacks and Hispanics affected, in order to focus on the invisible but sinister oppressor, “white privilege.”

In reality, the selective nature of the policy was dictated by the fact that 98% of the shootings in New York are committed by blacks and Hispanics, according to Heather MacDonald of the Manhattan Institute. The policy has an explanation that is behavioral, not racial.

_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 24, 2019)

Screenshot: Fox News Video






By RYAN SAAVEDRA
 @REALSAAVEDRA
January 24, 2019
 66.9k views


The family of 16-year-old Covington Catholic student Nicholas Sandmann has hired a high-powered lawyer who specializes in going after media organizations for libel and slander.

WCPO reports that the family has hired L. Lin Wood, whom disgraced former journalist Dan Rather described as the "attorney for the damned," and who is known for "aggressive libel and slander suits against media organizations."

The family made the announcement in a statement released by the Hemmer DeFrank Wessels law firm, The Enquirer reported.

"...Todd McMurtry, the family’s legal counsel, conducted an extensive search to find a nationally-recognized attorney skilled in the fields of libel, defamation, and the First Amendment," the release said.

Wood has a history of representing high profile clients in major cases including the family of JonBenet Ramsey and others.

"Mr. Wood brings an unrivaled record of success in the courtroom, having represented such clients as the family of JonBenet Ramsey, former Rep. Gary Condit and Richard Jewell in lawsuits against the media," McMurtry wrote. "Mr. Wood visited with the family today in northern Kentucky. He is committed to bringing justice to 16-year-old Nick Sandmann and his family. Further announcements should be expected in the next few days."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2019)

Sounds like that bitch justified.

He SO MAD! NBC op-ed writer FLIPS when called out for claiming that wearing a MAGA hat aligns people with LITERAL Nazis
17 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/samj-3930/2019/01/24/he-so-mad-nbc-op-ed-writer-flips-when-called-out-for-claiming-that-wearing-a-maga-hat-aligns-people-with-literal-nazis/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjqoZb0_IjgAhUNi6wKHUtgDEcQlO8DMAZ6BAgKEB0&usg=AOvVaw1xy2JFxlxQQhQgvVqxlraL


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2019)

‘This old white guy is getting so WOKE right now’! Parody of Gillette ad is SO DAMN FUNNY it’s painful, seriously (watch)
18 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/samj-3930/2019/01/24/this-old-white-guy-is-getting-so-woke-right-now-parody-of-gillette-ad-is-so-damn-funny-its-painful-seriously-watch/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjqoZb0_IjgAhUNi6wKHUtgDEcQlO8DMAh6BAgKECU&usg=AOvVaw1c2kCDmmf81xmnUWUU1Wh-


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2019)

Propaganda: The Bread and Butter of the Progressive Left
JEFFREY FOLKS
Twentieth-century totalitarian regimes were masters of propaganda. So are modern Democrats.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/01/propaganda_the_bread_and_butter_of_the_progressive_left.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2019)

Covington teens put in psychological woodchipper while media and Hollywood hacks coddle the haters
JANUARY 25, 2019
Blaming the victims and rewriting history.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/01/covington_teens_put_in_psychological_woodchipper_while_media_and_hollywood_hacks_coddle_the_haters.html


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Covington teens put in psychological woodchipper while media and Hollywood hacks coddle the haters
> JANUARY 25, 2019
> Blaming the victims and rewriting history.
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/01/covington_teens_put_in_psychological_woodchipper_while_media_and_hollywood_hacks_coddle_the_haters.html


Racist MSM and Haterwood hacks


----------



## messy (Jan 25, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You actually build walls to avoid national emergencies.  Hence the existing walls.  chicken hawks miss that point.


I thought you people wanted to build one. My bad.


----------



## messy (Jan 25, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Racist MSM and Haterwood hacks


Cute little nicknames. How many votes did Roger Stone steal?


----------



## messy (Jan 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The funny thing is you can't even fathom how deeply your statement proves my point, you just step in it. You are as dumb as rumor has it.


"I love the uneducated!" shouted his hero...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2019)

Why They Fight: For Many Women, Kavanaugh Could've Been Their Husband, and the Covington Teens Could've Been Their Sons
Guy Benson


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2019)

messy said:


> "I love the uneducated!" shouted his hero...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 25, 2019)

Sarah Sanders says none of the people who worked with and around t have anything to do with t or the White House.


----------



## messy (Jan 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


You didn't see the video when he shouted that to his fans in Nevada?  Why are you calling it fake?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 25, 2019)

messy said:


> "I love the uneducated!" shouted his hero...


“....how could they nominate her if they were educated”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 25, 2019)

messy said:


> Cute little nicknames. How many votes did Roger Stone steal?


Less than Comey and Sanders.  Maybe Jack Reacher knows.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 25, 2019)

messy said:


> I thought you people wanted to build one. My bad.


more like an add on.  Ask Acosta.


----------



## messy (Jan 25, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> more like an add on.  Ask Acosta.


You’re dumb, so you always speak in riddles to make yourself look smart to your cronies on here. And you’re wrong 100% of the time. Sad. I was correct that Trump was about to pull the “national emergency” card. He has acknowledged it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2019)

messy said:


> You didn't see the video when he shouted that to his fans in Nevada?  Why are you calling it fake?


No,Yes.


----------



## Booter (Jan 25, 2019)

“Let me tell you a little history of myself, in 1995 I thought the shutdown was the greatest thing since sliced bread, and you know what I’ve found out since then?” said Sen. Chuck Grassley (R-IA). “It costs money to shut down the government, it costs money to open government; it’s not a wise thing to do.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2019)

messy said:


> You’re dumb, so you always speak in riddles to make yourself look smart to your cronies on here. And you’re wrong 100% of the time. Sad. I was correct that Trump was about to pull the “national emergency” card. He has acknowledged it.


I will have a talk with Iz and tell him to dumb it down for ya.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 25, 2019)

messy said:


> You’re dumb, so you always speak in riddles to make yourself look smart to your cronies on here. And you’re wrong 100% of the time. Sad. I was correct that Trump was about to pull the “national emergency” card. He has acknowledged it.


Lol! Fries U graduates!! What a deal!  You people crack me up.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I will have a talk with Iz and tell him to dumb it down for ya.


Fries U beat me to it!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 25, 2019)

Booter said:


> “Let me tell you a little history of myself, in 1995 I thought the shutdown was the greatest thing since sliced bread, and you know what I’ve found out since then?” said Sen. Chuck Grassley (R-IA). “It costs money to shut down the government, it costs money to open government; it’s not a wise thing to do.”


But it cooled the planet.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 25, 2019)

justified said:


> For a president that is unable to plan, unable to negotiate, unable to reach consensus, unable to govern, the shutdown is his crowning achievement. And his supporters love it too. Imagine it, a support group that doesn't believe in government, electing a president who is unable to govern. A shutdown is perfect for both Trump and his supporters because, in their minds, government workers are not necessary. TSA, who needs them? Government data, who needs it? Weather data? Why? Food inspections? Meh.
> 
> When asked if Trump can empathize with unpaid federal works, he shrugs and says yes. In his life, the president has never faced adversity, never wanted for his next meal, so the workers on furlough who are not working, or the workers who are working for zero paycheck... makes no difference to him... or his supporters... because Trump supporters want only what is best for themselves. Love they neighbor? Just a piece of fiction. Do unto others what you would have done to you? Feh, stupid babble.
> 
> ...


A pre$ident can get a lot done when their terms are subsidized for 6 of 8 years in office.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 25, 2019)

justified said:


> Rudy G. now believes someone colluded. That means the person was Trump. Everyone knows this to be true and Rudy confirmed it. Trump supporters don't care and don't know why anyone should care.


I care.  Show me the number of votes that were colluded.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 25, 2019)

justified said:


> Not worth getting into. Trump spent the campaign building relationships in Russia to get more business for himself at the expense of the American people and did whatever he could to make it happen. It means nothing to him because that's how he operates. You like it because it serves your agenda, which is really kinda funny since you say you live in California and complain about it all the time. When it comes down to it, you're not a very good operative.


Fries U!  What a deal!


----------



## messy (Jan 25, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I care.  Show me the number of votes that were colluded.


Ha...you just helped confirm his point!
Either that or learn about the crime of “conspiracy” to commit unlawful acts.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2019)

messy said:


> You’re dumb, so you always speak in riddles to make yourself look smart to your cronies on here. And you’re wrong 100% of the time. Sad. I was correct that Trump was about to pull the “national emergency” card. He has acknowledged it.


I will have a talk with him.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 25, 2019)

messy said:


> Ha...you just helped confirm his point!
> Either that or learn about the crime of “conspiracy” to commit unlawful acts.


Now you see why the number of votes are so important in this dragnet operation.


----------



## messy (Jan 25, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Now you see why the number of votes are so important in this dragnet operation.


You can read about conspiracy as a crime. It’s a pretty common charge, having nothing to do with the outcome of the conspiracy.
For example, there are crimes for engaging in terrorist conspiracies (“plotting,” if you will) without explosions or dead bodies. Or robbery conspiracies without anything being stolen. The act of conspiring is itself criminal. So here, for example, if there is such a crime as conspiring with a hostile country to affect our elections, then the issue of how many votes were actually affected is irrelevant. The crime is in the act of the discussions/conspiracy with the intent to affect the election, whether or not they succeeded.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Now you see why the number of votes are so important in this dragnet operation.


I know this never happens, but it happened again, I think this puts the illegal vote total to 8.7 million.

US News
*NOT POSSIBLE: Don’t look now, but Texas just found 58,000 cases of voter fraud *


----------



## messy (Jan 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I know this never happens, but it happened again, I think this puts the illegal vote total to 8.7 million.
> 
> US News
> *NOT POSSIBLE: Don’t look now, but Texas just found 58,000 cases of voter fraud *


I rely on Twitchy’s citing of a Texas Republican’s tweet for all my important news!
“Who’s gonna pay for it?” 
“I love the uneducated!”

These are factual quotes.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 25, 2019)

messy said:


> You can read about conspiracy as a crime. It’s a pretty common charge, having nothing to do with the outcome of the conspiracy.


November 2016 was the outcome, Fries U grad!  Kek!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 25, 2019)

messy said:


> For example, there are crimes for engaging in terrorist conspiracies (“plotting,” if you will) without explosions or dead bodies. Or robbery conspiracies without anything being stolen. The act of conspiring is itself criminal. So here, for example, if there is such a crime as conspiring with a hostile country to affect our elections, then the issue of how many votes were actually affected is irrelevant. The crime is in the act of the discussions/conspiracy with the intent to affect the election, whether or not they succeeded.


But they did succeed and it should be fairly easy to tell us more about how, specifically, the outcome was achieved.  Otherwise, t haters are attempting the very conspiracy they accuse t of committing.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 25, 2019)

messy said:


> I rely on Twitchy’s citing of a Texas Republican’s tweet for all my important news!
> “Who’s gonna pay for it?”
> “I love the uneducated!”
> 
> These are factual quotes.


Yes.  We do love you.  Just like the factual quote says. Kek!


----------



## messy (Jan 25, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> But they did succeed and it should be fairly easy to tell us more about how, specifically, the outcome was achieved.  Otherwise, t haters are attempting the very conspiracy they accuse t of committing.


“Second-rate burglary.” Remember that?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 25, 2019)

messy said:


> “Second-rate burglary.” Remember that?


Yes.


----------



## messy (Jan 25, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes.


A lot of people went to jail that were very close to the president. A lot of that was based on conspiracy. Nobody inquired as to how many votes the break-in got for them. 
You may not like the laws, but there you have it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 25, 2019)

messy said:


> A lot of people went to jail that were very close to the president. A lot of that was based on conspiracy. Nobody inquired as to how many votes the break-in got for them.
> You may not like the laws, but there you have it.


You Fries U grads crack me up with your dissimilar comparisons.  Kek!


----------



## messy (Jan 25, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You Fries U grads crack me up with your dissimilar comparisons.  Kek!


I tried to explain to you that conspiracy to commit a crime is itself a crime. You fail to understand. Why am I not surprised? Your cover, as always, is to resort to glib nonsense. But Joe is a fan...you have him fooled!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2019)

messy said:


> I tried to explain to you that conspiracy to commit a crime is itself a crime. You fail to understand. Why am I not surprised? Your cover, as always, is to resort to glib nonsense. But Joe is a fan...you have him fooled!


I have just one question.
If stone was such a danger (27 armed agents, sidearms and rifles) why was a camera crew there filming and if CNN wasn't there filming would we have known there were 27 agents to arrest a 66 year old white collar suspect who doesn't own a firearm?


----------



## messy (Jan 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I have just one question.
> If stone was such a danger (27 armed agents, sidearms and rifles) why was a camera crew there filming and if CNN wasn't there filming would we have known there were 27 agents to arrest a 66 year old white collar suspect who doesn't own a firearm?


You’re asking me? I don’t know.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2019)

messy said:


> You’re asking me? I don’t know.


You are a smart guy, take your best shot.


----------



## messy (Jan 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are a smart guy, take your best shot.


My best guess is that Mueller wanted to stick it to him for being a loudmouth, treasonous (in Mueller’s view, it appears) braggart.


----------



## messy (Jan 25, 2019)

messy said:


> My best guess is that Mueller wanted to stick it to him for being a loudmouth, treasonous (in Mueller’s view, it appears) braggart.


And I’m guessing he’ll do hard time because he won’t roll over on the boss. What did Manafort say? “Sometimes Trump and Stone are so intertwined, sometimes it’s hard to tell who is who...”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 25, 2019)

messy said:


> I tried to explain to you that conspiracy to commit a crime is itself a crime. You fail to understand. Why am I not surprised? Your cover, as always, is to resort to glib nonsense. But Joe is a fan...you have him fooled!


What crime did they conspire to commit?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 25, 2019)

messy said:


> My best guess is that Mueller wanted to stick it to him for being a loudmouth, treasonous (in Mueller’s view, it appears) braggart.


Everybody knows Comey and Bernie bot did more damage than the alleged russian collusion.


----------



## messy (Jan 25, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What crime did they conspire to commit?


I believe several. Computer fraud being one.


----------



## messy (Jan 25, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Everybody knows Comey and Bernie bot did more damage than the alleged russian collusion.


Then have them arrested when you make that trip to DC to change all these rules and laws you don’t like.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 25, 2019)

messy said:


> Then have them arrested when you make that trip to DC to change all these rules and laws you don’t like.


Did they conspire wit the Russians too?


----------



## messy (Jan 25, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Did they conspire wit the Russians too?


Hey man, you know what I know about the people who keep lying and recusing themselves and getting arrested and pleading guilty for secret Russian contacts. It seems pretty obvious. And Trump was defending Putin and talking about how great he was as far back as ‘14.
I’d love to see those tax returns.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 25, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey man, you know what I know about the people who keep lying and recusing themselves and getting arrested and pleading guilty for secret Russian contacts. It seems pretty obvious. And Trump was defending Putin and talking about how great he was as far back as ‘14.
> I’d love to see those tax returns.


Me too.  Maybe Maddow can retrieve them for you.  There are no secret russian contacts.  We give them an embassy in the U.S.  And I’ll tell you who was defending the Russians:


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2019)

messy said:


> My best guess is that Mueller wanted to stick it to him for being a loudmouth, treasonous (in Mueller’s view, it appears) braggart.


That's a pretty honest response.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2019)

messy said:


> And I’m guessing he’ll do hard time because he won’t roll over on the boss. What did Manafort say? “Sometimes Trump and Stone are so intertwined, sometimes it’s hard to tell who is who...”


Seem a bit of a coincidence that CNN was the first to report the manaford and gates indictments.


----------



## messy (Jan 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That's a pretty honest response.


Do you agree?


----------



## messy (Jan 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Seem a bit of a coincidence that CNN was the first to report the manaford and gates indictments.


Crazy that their cameras were there. Like some TMZ tip-off shit.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2019)

messy said:


> Do you agree?


Pretty much.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 25, 2019)

messy said:


> I believe several. Computer fraud being one.


By whom?


----------



## messy (Jan 25, 2019)

Ann Coulter is on Bill Maher saying the Republicans who really run stuff, like the Koch Brothers, don’t want the wall, because the illegal immigration is good for big business. So Trump’s own party won’t give it to him.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2019)

messy said:


> Crazy that their cameras were there. Like some TMZ tip-off shit.


Exactly, collusion.


----------



## messy (Jan 25, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> By whom?


People in Russia.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 25, 2019)

messy said:


> Ann Coulter is on Bill Maher saying the Republicans who really run stuff, like the Koch Brothers, don’t want the wall, because the illegal immigration is good for big business. So Trump’s own party won’t give it to him.


Not even fake news.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2019)

messy said:


> Ann Coulter is on Bill Maher saying the Republicans who really run stuff, like the Koch Brothers, don’t want the wall, because the illegal immigration is good for big business. So Trump’s own party won’t give it to him.


I concur. The cock brothers are pro illegal chamber of commerce libs.


----------



## messy (Jan 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Exactly, collusion.


You mean like Fox instructs Trump and his followers and CNN is in bed with anti-Trump forces? Seems that way.


----------



## messy (Jan 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I concur. The cock brothers are pro illegal chamber of commerce libs.


And I view chamber of commerce as classic Republicans...anything but liberal


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 25, 2019)

messy said:


> People in Russia.


That’s nothing new.  Cyber wars are an everyday concern.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2019)

messy said:


> You mean like Fox instructs Trump and his followers and CNN is in bed with anti-Trump forces? Seems that way.


Yes, but the media is suppose to expose crooked FBI types, not do their bidding.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2019)

messy said:


> And I view chamber of commerce as classic Republicans...anything but liberal


You are living in the past.


----------



## messy (Jan 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are living in the past.


You are way out there on the fringe.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 26, 2019)

Does the Media Deserve to Be Respected and Believed?
1 day ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/columnists/michaelbarone/2019/01/25/does-the-media-deserve-to-be-respected-and-believed-n2540213?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwi4hZu1tYvgAhWJAXwKHfwbAvwQlO8DMAl6BAgIECk&usg=AOvVaw1tV6hlg73oIDw8MwG5Is57


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 26, 2019)

messy said:


> You are way out there on the fringe.


That's what they said about George Washington.


----------



## espola (Jan 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That's what they said about George Washington.


Washington was perhaps the wealthiest man in the Colonies, and had the most military experience of any of the Rebels.  Is that what you meant?  Do you compare favorably with that?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Does the Media Deserve to Be Respected and Believed?
> 1 day ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/columnists/michaelbarone/2019/01/25/does-the-media-deserve-to-be-respected-and-believed-n2540213?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwi4hZu1tYvgAhWJAXwKHfwbAvwQlO8DMAl6BAgIECk&usg=AOvVaw1tV6hlg73oIDw8MwG5Is57


I suppose they could earn both.


----------



## messy (Jan 26, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I suppose they could earn both.


If you don’t believe in news sources and you don’t believe in law enforcement agencies or the justice system, then you are subject to being duped by a demagogue.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 26, 2019)

espola said:


> Washington was perhaps the wealthiest man in the Colonies, and had the most military experience of any of the Rebels.  Is that what you meant?  Do you compare favorably with that?


Washington got the government to subsidize the fur trade because the brits were doing a much better job of trading with the indians.  Is that what you meant by wealthy?


----------



## messy (Jan 26, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Washington got the government to subsidize the fur trade because the brits were doing a much better job of trading with the indians.  Is that what you meant by wealthy?


Doesn’t “Washington was wealthy” simply mean that he had a lot of money (and assets) relative to others?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 26, 2019)

messy said:


> If you don’t believe in news sources and you don’t believe in law enforcement agencies or the justice system, then you are subject to being duped by a demagogue.


Agree.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 26, 2019)

messy said:


> Doesn’t “Washington was wealthy” simply mean that he had a lot of money (and assets) relative to others?


Yes.  Subsidie$ make it more so.


----------



## messy (Jan 26, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes.  Subsidie$ make it more so.


Whatever that means.


----------



## espola (Jan 26, 2019)

messy said:


> Doesn’t “Washington was wealthy” simply mean that he had a lot of money (and assets) relative to others?


He inherited property and then married a rich widow.  He was hired as a land surveyor for property the Crown was selling out in the hills and mountains of western Virginia, so he had a good idea which tracts were the most valuable and invested accordingly.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 26, 2019)

messy said:


> Whatever that means.


More.  Ask Frienance if you dare.


----------



## Racist Joe (Jan 26, 2019)

BREAKING: Trump Family Donates $1 Billion To Wall Fund.
WeAreTheLLOD.com. 30 Dec 2018.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 27, 2019)

JANUARY 27, 2019
*No MAGA Hats in the Opinion Workers Union Hall*
By Clarice Feldman
This week there was a rare celestial convergence: A Super Moon, a Blood Wolf Moon, and a Lunar Eclipse. On earth there were also some noteworthy events: 1000 reporters lost their jobs, Mueller jumped the shark in arresting Roger Stone in the middle of the night, and the President moved on to another stage of the long Build the Wall battle.

*The Opinion Workers Union Hall*

Riffing on the loss of jobs by 1000 reporters, most especially those who’d been tapping away at Huffington Post and Buzz Feed spewing hateful, ill-informed nonsense, Iowahawk, had fun in a three-part tweet:

I was havin' beers with the fellas down at the Opinion Workers Union hall, and they're all itchin' for a strike. Let's see how long these management bastards last when the hot take warehouse goes empty.

But Al the union steward said it was only "temporary" and that we shouldn't rile up nothin' less'n they start bussin' in a bunch of damn Twitter scabs. Sometimes I think that sumbitch is in management's pocket, and it's time for a wildcat vote.

I spent the best 2 years of my life dragging randos and chasing hashtags, and what do I get? Carpal tunnel and goddamn pink slip. Brooklyn used to be filled with clickbait factories, now it's just busted dreams, UHauls, and opioid addicts.

The news of the discharges came after days of coverage respecting the confrontation between a make-believe Vietnam veteran and some Catholic school boys who did not take the bait to respond to his aggressive moves and were nevertheless falsely accused of the left’s favorite sin -- racism.



After a series of hoaxes in which white males were proven to have been unfairly accused of racism and sexism and such we were naturally skeptical. There was the Trayvon Martin (“white Hispanic”) nonsense, the Ferguson (“hands up, don’t shoot’) lies, the Duke Lacrosse Team hoax, the UVA fraternity debacle and the Judge Kavanaugh hokum, to name some of the publicized libels and defamations in the left’s quiver against straight white males.

Tom Maguire at Just One Minute laid out the game, It’s all worth reading. Here’s a sample:

To belabor the obvious, how will the media come out in a showdown between Evil White Christian Trump-loving Anti-Abortions Sons of the Oppressive Patriarchy and a beloved minority? My goodness, those high schoolers might even include a young Brett Kavanaugh!

The narrative writes itself (aided by Nathan Phillips, the Native Elder, activist and provocateur), as anyone familiar with the Duke lacrosse or UVA rape fantasies has learned.

Well. Just to pick out one "journalist" as an example, Sarah Mervosh of the flailing NY Times had a choice to throw in with the Feel Great, Feel the Hate viral mob, or actually dig for some facts and perspective. Her choice was utterly predictable; her *original fan fiction submission* was headlined "Viral Video Shows Boys in ‘Make America Great Again’ Hats Mob Native Elder".

That was walked back slightly to "Viral Video Shows Boys in ‘Make America Great Again’ Hats Surrounding Native Elder". Closer! Even the original video suggested something that longer video makes obvious -- these students "surrounded" Phillips by the clever tactic of standing around while he pushed into the center of their group. We all know corrections are emotionally challenging at the Times so there were a few hours of suspense while we wondered if Times would fly even closer to reality or simply Move On. Somewhat surprisingly, cooler heads prevailed.

The Walkback of Shame continued with this follow-up piece:

*Fuller Picture Emerges of Viral Video Between Nativ*

A fuller and more complicated picture emerged on Sunday of *the videotaped encounter* between a Native American man and a throng of high school boys wearing “Make America Great Again” gear outside the Lincoln Memorial in Washington.

Interviews and additional video footage suggest that an explosive convergence of race, religion and ideological beliefs -- against a national backdrop of political tension -- set the stage for the viral moment. Early video excerpts from the encounter obscured the larger context, inflaming outrage.

So actual reporting, fact-gathering and interviewing led to a new perspective? Looking at two minutes of video and asking a longtime activist for his take on events is not reliable? Who could have guessed?

Robby Soave of Reason stared at the replays and delivered an *invaluable booth review* (Spoiler: the ruling on the field was overturned). *CNN* and *USA Today* are rethinking their reflexive response. As to Truth and Justice? We'll have to wait and see.

As to Lessons Learned, it's hardly news that certain stories, especially with Trump bashing, male-bashing, and Christian bashing themes, are catnip to the media and, like cats, they lose their minds. Sometimes they manage to sober up in a day or two, so giving these outrages time to breathe is a good idea. Of course, sometimes they simply move on without owning up to their deplorable instincts. Will any "journalist" lose their job over this? Don't be silly.






As Maguire notes, it’s all about money. With print subscriptions and ad dollars shrinking, there’s money in peddling hate.

The genesis of this hatefest, now being backstroked, as the libeled students have engaged counsel who promises to sue everyone who published these calumnies without retraction or apology, is also interesting. Who started this obviously coordinated media hatefest? A fake account on Twitter from Brazil, now suspended, did, and I want to know from whom this propaganda was generated. Don’t you?

Rob McDonagh, assistant editor of an online content vetting service called Storyful, noted several suspicious characteristics about @2020fight, including its “high follower count, highly polarized and yet inconsistent political messaging, the unusually high rate of tweets, and the use of someone else’s image in the profile photo.”

More suspicious still was the fact that, according to information warfare researcher Molly McKew, a network of anonymous accounts was amplifying @2020fight’s post of the video across social media.

The account’s video did not show what preceded the encounter between Phillips and the students, and therefore did not reveal that a black supremacist group called the Black Hebrew Israelites initially accosted the students with profanity and racial slurs before Phillips and his colleagues also approached and confronted the high school students, who tried to drown out the two other groups’ insults with school cheers.

Nevertheless, Twitter users retweeted @2020fight’s truncated video and its caption at least 14,400 times and viewed the video at least 2.5 million times. So influential was @2020fight’s post that members of the media reached out directly to the owner of the profile in the course of reporting on the incident. McDonagh said that @2020fight’s post was the primary version of events shared on social media.

The post was so successful in helping to shape the narrative that scores of journalists, public officials, priests, bishops, nuns, dioceses, and even the students’ own school publicly denounced the children without reaching out to them for their version of events or waiting for further information about the incident.

“This is the new landscape: where bad actors monitor us and appropriate content that fits their needs. They know how to get it where they need to go so it amplifies naturally. And at this point, we are all conditioned to react and engage or deny in specific ways. And we all did,” McKew said.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 27, 2019)

Missouri school ponders white-only racism workshop...
https://www.campusreform.org/?ID=11802


----------



## messy (Jan 27, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Missouri school ponders white-only racism workshop...
> https://www.campusreform.org/?ID=11802


That’s some weird shit.

1. Teach people not to be racist NOT by having an “all-white people” group.

2. Teach college libs not to bully conservatives.

3. Don’t have racist torch marches on college campuses.


----------



## espola (Jan 27, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Missouri school ponders white-only racism workshop...
> https://www.campusreform.org/?ID=11802


Illuminating (even more so than the fact that loser joe posted it) --

https://www.campusreform.org/about/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 27, 2019)

espola said:


> Illuminating (even more so than the fact that loser joe posted it) --
> 
> https://www.campusreform.org/about/


He certainly spends an inordinate amount of time posting and digging up shit to post that he hopes so desperately will elicit a response. I rarely click on any of his slimy links, he is a sick individual crying out for help.


----------



## espola (Jan 27, 2019)

Guess who posted this --

Democrats have held our government hostage for weeks, but thanks to President @realDonaldTrump's leadership, the government will reopen and federal workers will be paid in the next few days.


----------



## espola (Jan 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He certainly spends an inordinate amount of time posting and digging up shit to post that he hopes so desperately will elicit a response. I rarely click on any of his slimy links, he is a sick individual crying out for help.


I don't think he spends any time on it at all - he just rebounds shit sent to him from webloons.


----------



## messy (Jan 27, 2019)

espola said:


> Guess who posted this --
> 
> Democrats have held our government hostage for weeks, but thanks to President @realDonaldTrump's leadership, the government will reopen and federal workers will be paid in the next few days.


Trump?


----------



## espola (Jan 27, 2019)

messy said:


> Trump?


Perhaps, but it came through the RNC twitter account.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 27, 2019)

You racist crack me up.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 27, 2019)

messy said:


> That’s some weird shit.
> 
> 1. Teach people not to be racist NOT by having an “all-white people” group.
> 
> ...


Maybe they can just play Dodge ball!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 27, 2019)

Remember, racism is all in your head.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He certainly spends an inordinate amount of time posting and digging up shit to post that he hopes so desperately will elicit a response. I rarely click on any of his slimy links, he is a sick individual crying out for help.


Help!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 27, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Help!


You know Whiskers loves you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 27, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You know Whiskers loves you.


He is just confused about his feelings for me.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 27, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He is just confused about his feelings for me.


Want me to talk to him?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 27, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Remember, racism is all in your head.


Wrong, I think sums it up.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 27, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Want me to talk to him?


Please, be gentle.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 27, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Please, be gentle.


So, no clown punches?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2019)

*GET WHITEY!*


*WHITE MEN NEED NOT APPLY: British Fire Service Lowers Standards For Women, Minorities*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


Meryl is that you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 4, 2019)

*Club 54: Sandmann attorneys threaten dozens with legal action for Covington coverage*
Ed Morrissey Feb 04, 2019 10:01 AM
Top Pick





“We want to teach people a lesson.”


----------



## nononono (Feb 4, 2019)

*




*

*POTUS is going to have to view a version of that over his shoulder.....Yikes !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 4, 2019)

nononono said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny how she emasculates t and he has no defense. He just pouts like a small child. Hilarious!


----------



## nononono (Feb 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny how she emasculates t and he has no defense. He just pouts like a small child. Hilarious!










*You aren't watching " Earth Views ".......because..*

*We here on Earth aren't seeing that, just Piglosi standing up straighter *
*every day as the corn cobs get pushed up her waste track.....*
*That is the face of very immense pain from the TRUTH being delivered rather abruptly.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 4, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You aren't watching " Earth Views ".......because..*
> 
> *We here on Earth aren't seeing that, just Piglosi standing up straighter *
> *every day as the corn cobs get pushed up her waste track.....*
> *That is the face of very immense pain from the TRUTH being delivered rather abruptly.*


She won, t lost, he is a loser.


----------



## nononono (Feb 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> She won, t lost, he is a loser.


*How was that any type of winning....*
*Surely not thru honesty or integrity....*
*More like thru deceitfulness/petulance....*

*A crooked Beotch played a crooked game she*
*learned from a crooked father who practiced*
*crooked Politics in Filthy Crooked Baltimore.*
*At twenty one she witnessed JFK forgive his*
*crooked past to fill a crooked post in his Cabinet....*

*The rotten apple doesn't fall far from the diseased tree....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 4, 2019)

nononono said:


> *How was that any type of winning....*
> *Surely not thru honesty or integrity....*
> *More like thru deceitfulness/petulance....*
> 
> ...


t has been exposed for the con man and joke that he is, what's your excuse?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t has been exposed for the con man and joke that he is, what's your excuse?


Sucker


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 5, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Sucker


Again, used within the proper context that might be funny, but here it just makes you look like a parrot.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Again, used within the proper context that might be funny, but here it just makes you look like a parrot.


Sucker.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 5, 2019)

L.A. Times Columnist: MAGA Hats Are Like Wearing Blackface
 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/02/05/l-a-times-columnist-maga-hats-are-like-wearing-blackface/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwj2x53z5aTgAhUxwcQHHbHAD6IQlO8DMAB6BAgKEAU&usg=AOvVaw0KmV8Y6149k80BQl3_RlgY&ampcf=1


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> She won, t lost, he is a loser.


Ironic...perhaps the biggest loser in the kitchen pointing his finger at others.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Again, used within the proper context that might be funny, but here it just makes you look like a parrot.


Daffy knows what it is to parrot...


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> She won, t lost, he is a loser.


Loser? You wish... remember 2016? And if Kamela, Bernie, Spartacus and Pocahontas are the best the left can offer up then 2020 as well. Of course Michael Moore thinks AOC is the leader on the left so maybe throw her hat in the ring as well?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 5, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Loser? You wish... remember 2016? And if Kamela, Bernie, Spartacus and Pocahontas are the best the left can offer up then 2020 as well. Of course Michael Moore thinks AOC is the leader on the left so maybe throw her hat in the ring as well?


She might have to wait a few years.


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 5, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> She might have to wait a few years.


Not according to Mr. Moore.. she is the answer, the saviour, the chosen one.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 5, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Not according to Mr. Moore.. she is the answer, the saviour, the chosen one.


He either needs a smaller head or a bigger hat and some brains.


----------



## nononono (Feb 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t has been exposed for the con man and joke that he is, what's your excuse?


*What " Con " did he pull.....*

*Careful with your answer, because...*
*you've already removed the pin and you still hold the grenade....*

*Times a ticking....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 5, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Ironic...perhaps the biggest loser in the kitchen pointing his finger at others.


Awwww, whittle whining lying eyes is hurt again, poor thing. Seems you are intellectually unable to mount any case to prove your point. Don't worry though, the other emotionally/intellectually stunted idiots have your back, they think you are the cat's meow.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 5, 2019)

nononono said:


> *What " Con " did he pull.....*
> 
> *Careful with your answer, because...*
> *you've already removed the pin and you still hold the grenade....*
> ...


You certainly think highly of yourself, all in vain.


----------



## nononono (Feb 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Awwww, whittle whining lying eyes is hurt again, poor thing. Seems you are intellectually unable to mount any case to prove your point. Don't worry though, the other emotionally/intellectually stunted idiots have your back, they think you are the cat's meow.





Hüsker Dü said:


> You certainly think highly of yourself, all in vain.


*The highly stunted Rodent vainly responds...*


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 5, 2019)

nononono said:


> *The highly stunted Rodent vainly responds...*


All you need to know about the Drunken Rat is that he puts people on ignore that he can't handle but secretly still reads their post. Well, not so secretly. When he's drunk he will reply forgetting that he was supposed to be ignoring them.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 6, 2019)

Check Out The Reaction Online To Video Of Media Smearing Covington Kids
https://www.dailywire.com/news/43068/check-out-reaction-online-video-media-smearing-james-barrett


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 6, 2019)

Pocahontas Paleface heap big trouble.
 

BREAKING: Elizabeth Warren Claimed American Indian Heritage In Texas State Bar Application
https://www.dailywire.com/news/43106/breaking-elizabeth-warren-claimed-american-indian-ryan-saavedra


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 6, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Pocahontas Paleface heap big trouble.
> View attachment 3927
> 
> BREAKING: Elizabeth Warren Claimed American Indian Heritage In Texas State Bar Application
> https://www.dailywire.com/news/43106/breaking-elizabeth-warren-claimed-american-indian-ryan-saavedra


You love being lied to.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You love being lied to.



From your Huffpo, you big dummy.

_POLITICS _
02/06/2019 09:06 am ET  *Updated* 3 hours ago
*Elizabeth Warren Identified Herself As ‘American Indian’ On Texas Bar Registration*
The Massachusetts senator made the claim in her own handwriting on her 1986 State Bar of Texas registration card.
 
By Hayley Miller
X


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You love being lied to.


Where is Husker?


*Breitbart*
*Elizabeth Warren Apologizes for Calling Herself American Indian

‘I Am Not a Member of a Tribe’*

On Wednesday afternoon, 2020 Democratic presidential hopeful Sen. Elizabeth Warren (D-MA) cited her childhood as the reason for claiming “American Indian” as her race on a 1986 Texas


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You love being lied to.


Where's Husker?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 7, 2019)

*I love towel heads.
Does she know she is standing next to a satanic jew termite?*


US News
*WATCH: Rep. Ilhan Omar tells Covington Catholic students ‘there are consequences on the way that you behave’*


----------



## nononono (Feb 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You love being lied to.


*My my... Rodent .....declaring his love of lying.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 9, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *I love towel heads.
> Does she know she is standing next to a satanic jew termite?*
> 
> 
> ...


Sheʻs a liar


----------



## messy (Feb 9, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Sheʻs a liar


“Cluck cluck,” said the Chicken. “Duh, she’s a liar, she’s a liar!” “And she’s in congress and I’m in my Chicken coop!”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 9, 2019)

messy said:


> “Cluck cluck,” said the Chicken. “Duh, she’s a liar, she’s a liar!” “And she’s in congress and I’m in my Chicken coop!”


Whatʻs this mushy splat on the floor of my coop.  So messy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 14, 2019)

*Investigation of Covington Kids Finds No Fault on Their Part*
T.LaDuke


----------



## nononono (Feb 17, 2019)

messy said:


> “Cluck cluck,” said the Chicken. “Duh, *she’s a liar*, she’s a liar!” “And she’s in congress and I’m in my Chicken coop!”



*Wow...." Messy " Financial got that right !*

*She's a LIAR alright.....and INCESTUOUS LIAR !*

*SHE MARRIED HER BROTHER AND THE DEMOCRATS 
STILL SUPPORT THAT LYING PIECE OF TRASH........*

*THE DEMOCRAT PARTY IS FILLED TO THE BRIM WITH
FILTHY PIECES OF TRASH !*


----------

